# Jetzt meckert schon 'Der Spiegel'



## Thjodrerir (20. März 2012)

Klicky
Meinung?


----------



## floppydrive (20. März 2012)

Spiegel


----------



## Theopa (20. März 2012)

Naja, eine Zusammenfassung des Gemeckers der letzten Monate/Jahre, nicht mehr nicht weniger.

Das Blizzard gewaltige Fehler gemacht hat ist klar, dass sie wieder zurückgenommen werden ist unmöglich. Also: Schließt mit dem Spiel ab und hört auf zu meckern, thx.


----------



## Albra (20. März 2012)

ob beim spiegel oder hier mimimi ist mimimi ich mach doch auhc nicht für jede pause die ich in wow mache nen thread oder artikel auf.. (btw 2 wochen pause jetzt  )
aber dass das sommerloch schon so früh anfängt das man sich mit solchen "neuigkeiten" abgeben muss wirft auch ein schlechtes licht auf die zeitungen die man mal für einigermaßen seriös hielt...


----------



## Yinj (20. März 2012)

Jeder soll für sich selber Entscheiden ob er ein Spiel noch mag oder nicht. Wenn dir WoW noch spaß macht dann Spiel es, wenn net dann net. Wer meint das Blizz eh nur noch scheiße baut und eh nur fehler Macht und nie was auf die Reihe bekommt, soll mir plx die Website der Perfekten Spiele Schmiede/Firma/sonst. posten. Thx


----------



## Fittichklopfer (20. März 2012)

totgesagte leben länger


----------



## Theopa (20. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Jeder soll für sich selber Entscheiden ob er ein Spiel noch mag oder nicht. Wenn dir WoW noch spaß macht dann Spiel es, wenn net dann net. Wer meint das Blizz eh nur noch scheiße baut und eh nur fehler Macht und nie was auf die Reihe bekommt, soll mir plx die Website der Perfekten Spiele Schmiede/Firma/sonst. posten. Thx



Die Webseite bleibt weiterhin battle.net, nur muss man jetzt unter D3 nachsehen 
Ein Blizzard-Spiel, das mich als D2-Fan schon in der kurzen Beta umgehauen hat.


----------



## Doofkatze (20. März 2012)

Für mich liest sich das so, als würde ein junger Autor damit seine Arbeit riskieren, als wenn der Artikel ungeprüft online gestellt worden wäre. Als würde der Autor einfach seinem Unmut Luft machen ohne zu beachten, das man im Journalismus nur bedingt eine eigene Meinung einbringen sollte.


----------



## Akium (20. März 2012)

Der Beitrag im Spiegel beschreibt nüchtern und treffend die Situation.	Das Fazit : "Ist hiermit geschehen", ist die logische Konsequenz.


----------



## Fremder123 (20. März 2012)

Kommt es nur mir so vor oder klingt das ganze Geseier wie 1:1 aus dem offiziellen Forum rüberkopiert (oder alternativ aus diesem hier)? Spieler doof. Welt doof. Schwierigkeitsgrad doof. Pandas doof. Pokemon doof. Alles doof. Abo gekündigt! Nie mehr WoW. *schluchz* Innovativ ist irgendwie anders.

Vielleicht ist der Autor im Offi-Forum gebannt worden und hat nun seinen Onkel, den Chefredakteur vom Spiegel, gebettelt dort weiter weinen zu dürfen? Man weiß es nicht.

Allerdings muss ich schon staunen. Ich lese den Spiegel eigentlich ganz gern mal (z.B. beim Arzt im Wartezimmer) und so ein Artikel passt da irgendwie nicht rein. Mit der MMORE verwechselt?


----------



## Derulu (20. März 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Der Beitrag im Spiegel beschreibt nüchtern und treffend die Situation.	Das Fazit : "Ist hiermit geschehen", ist die logische Konsequenz.





Persönliche Meinungen und Eindrücke als "Situationsbeschreibung" zu bezeichnen 

um die 10.000.000 Spieler spielen das Spiel...die sind natürlich alle so enttäuscht, darum zahlen sie auch weiterhin für etwas, das ihnen nicht gefällt


----------



## Fittichklopfer (20. März 2012)

ich finde der beitrag passt zum spiegel, die rücken sich das immer so zurecht wie sie es gerne hätten.


----------



## Yinj (20. März 2012)

Der Bericht hätte auch von einer anderen bekannten Zeitung kommen können...


----------



## Bandit 1 (20. März 2012)

Liest sich wie ein "mimimi" von einem Profi...

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Warum kann man nicht einfach den Account kündigen und ein anderes Spiel anfangen ? 

Liegt es daran, das man eigentlich gar nicht aufhören will ? Das man wenn man die Augen schließt,
noch immer auf dem Drachen sitzt und über der Hauptstadt schwebt ? Das man alles dafür geben
würde, die alten Zeiten 2005-2006 nochmal erleben zu dürfen ? 
Das alles was man an MMOs in den letzen Jahren probiert hat, an genau diesem Problem glorreich
scheitert ? (Die großen Augen kommen *nie* wieder)

Das alles und viel mehr trifft den Kern *genau*. Nur wird es kaum einer zugeben.


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. März 2012)

> Spiegel: Das große Glück von Blizzard ist bis heute, dass es kaum wirkliche Alternativen auf dem MMO-Markt gibt. Das hoch gehandelte "Star Wars: The Old Republic" etwa erfüllte bislang nicht die Erwartungen - und *richtet sich ebenfalls an Casual Gamer.*



Uhhh, pfui. SW:TOR nun auch noch?! Da finden sich mit Blizzard und BioWare also gleich zwei Bösewichte, die für Casual Gamer, also die breite Masse produzieren. Das gehört an den Pranger.
Und wer eignet sich da besser für als das Insider-Nischenprodukt "_Spiege_l"!? Die würden schließlich nie casual-like publizieren!

Disclaimer: Wer Ironie findet ...


----------



## Fittichklopfer (20. März 2012)

Korrektur: In einer früheren Version dieses Artikels war zu lesen, der Maximallevel bei "World of Warcraft" betrage 80. Derzeit liegt er jedoch bei 85. Wir bitten, diesen Fehler zu entschuldigen. 

lol copy/paste ausm forum?^^ ich finde den artikel immer lächerlicher...


----------



## Yinj (20. März 2012)

btw Pandaren erinnern mich immer daran: Me Klicksta

Und zum Thema Casual Gaming. Ein Spiel was Erfolg hat wird immer zu einem Casual Game. Warum? Weil es Erflogreich ist. Wenn etwas Erfolgreich ist erregt es die Aufmerksamkeit anderer. Mehr und Mehr Leute Spielen das Spiel, also kommen auch mehr und mehr Meinung zum Spiel hinzu.


----------



## Tikume (20. März 2012)

Interessant ist ja dass er nach einem so allgemeinen Statement wie:


> Innerhalb weniger Jahre wurde der Schwierigkeitsgrad des Spiels auf ein Minimum gesenkt


sich ausschliesslich auf die Levelphase bezieht die zu einfach sei.


> Taktik beim Kampf ist bis zum Endgame nicht mehr nötig. Häufig reicht das wahllose Tastendrücken, um sich der Gefahren der Kriegswelt zu entledigen. Der Spielspaß ist auf der Strecke geblieben.



Man sollte hier also sehen dass er sich gar nicht auf Raids und 85er Dungeons bezieht bzgl. der Schwierigkeit.


----------



## Fittichklopfer (20. März 2012)

hat wahrscheinlich keinen einzigen boss auf hc getryt bzw. geleget.. anders kann ich mir diesen geistigen dünnsch... nicht erklären. und nein, nur weil ich hc gehe bin ich kein pro! bin nen casual wie sehr viel andere auch.


----------



## Akium (20. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinungen und Eindrücke als "Situationsbeschreibung" zu bezeichnen



Zumindest hat der Autor im Spiegel die Situation in WoW so beschrieben, und ich stimme seiner Analyse zu. Haste ein Problem damit ? Wäre es ein kreischender, aufgeregter, hyperventilierender Fanboybeitrag zur Ankündigung von MoP, vermutlich nicht. 

Was soll denn ein Beitrag in einem Forum anderes darstellen als eine "persönliche Meinung" ?


----------



## Hugenotte (20. März 2012)

Lustig, das hier die selben Reaktionen kommen, wie wenn man nem fundamentalistischen Christen nen Artikel vorsetzt vonwegen "Gott existiert nicht"^^ Sollte einigen mal zu denken geben


----------



## Derulu (20. März 2012)

Hugenotte schrieb:


> Lustig, das hier die selben Reaktionen kommen, wie wenn man nem fundamentalistischen Christen nen Artikel vorsetzt vonwegen "Gott existiert nicht"^^ Sollte einigen mal zu denken geben



Wieso sollte das jemandem zu denken geben? 
Ist es nicht absolut normal, dass Menschen sich "wehren", wenn irgendjemand etwas behauptet, das aus seiner persönlichen Sicht so und so ist, aber damit komplett der Überzeugung, der Empfindung oder dem Weltbild dieser Menschen widerspricht? Fundamentalistische Gläubige reagieren so, wenn jemand behauptet, die Gottheit an dies sie glauben, würde es doch gar nicht geben. Pokerspieler reagieren so, wenn jemand behauptet Poker würden doch eigentlich nur zwielichtige "Spieler" spielen. Radfahrer reagieren so, wenn jemand behauptet, sie wären die aggressivsten und rücksichtslosesten Verkehrsteilnehmer... etc. etc. -> ganz einfach, weil sie selbst es genau anders "empfinden" als es dargestellt wird


----------



## Hugenotte (20. März 2012)

Ganz einfach, weil es sich nur um ein Spiel handelt, und darauf ziemlich fanatische Reaktionen kommen. Wundert mich, das bisher keiner was vonwegen "Verbrennt den Ketzer" gefordert hat


----------



## Shemichaza (20. März 2012)

Mit Spiegel.de gehts wohl auch nur noch ab wer sich mal den Verlauf der Letzten Monate anschaut kann man einfach nur den Kopfschütteln..


----------



## Derulu (20. März 2012)

Hugenotte schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil es sich nur um ein Spiel handelt, und darauf ziemlich fanatische Reaktionen kommen. Wundert mich, das bisher keiner was vonwegen "Verbrennt den Ketzer" gefordert hat



So ist es nunmal, wenn jemand etwas "behauptet" (und damit seine Meinung der Dinge schildet) was andere als völlig anders empfinden...völlig egal welches Thema das nun sein mag...zB. Star Wars Fans werden vermutlich auch nicht begeistert sein und ziemlich "fanatisch" reagieren, wenn jemand daherkommt und behauptet, selten etwas langweiligeres gesehen zu haben als die 6 Filme...Trekkies werden alles andere als begeistert sein, wenn man ähnliches über ihre Leidenschaft schreibt...Modelleisenbahnsammler werden wiederum ähnlich reagieren, wenn jemand erzählt, das sich nur Kinder mit Spielzeug beschäftigen sollte...etc. pp.


----------



## Yinj (20. März 2012)

Hugenotte schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil es sich nur um ein Spiel handelt, und darauf ziemlich fanatische Reaktionen kommen. Wundert mich, das bisher keiner was vonwegen "Verbrennt den Ketzer" gefordert hat



Sag einem vollblut Fußball Fan das sein Lieblings Verein scheiße ist.

Ach ist doch nur ein Fußballverein was regst du dich so auf thaha.

Sag einem Wissenschaftler das seine Arbeit keinen Sinn ergibt und er wird seine Arbeit verteidigen

Ach was regt der sich auf is doch nur Arbeit

Sag einem Arbeitnehmer das er nur ca. 20% seiner jetzigen Arbeitszeit Arbeiten müsste um seine Kosten für seinen betrieb zu decken.

Ach was regt der sich auf ist doch toll!


----------



## Fremder123 (20. März 2012)

Hugenotte schrieb:


> Lustig, das hier die selben Reaktionen kommen, wie wenn man nem fundamentalistischen Christen nen Artikel vorsetzt vonwegen "Gott existiert nicht"^^ Sollte einigen mal zu denken geben


Du bist ja ein ganz Schlauer. Welche Reaktionen werden wohl im Forum des Golf-Fanklubs Wolfsburg Mitte kommen wenn man sagt dass VW nur noch billigen Schrott produziert und man nie wieder einen solchen kaufen wird? Ja, da würdest Du bestimmt begeisterte Zustimmung ernten. Das hier ist ein Forum über ein bestimmtes Produkt. In diesem tummeln sich naturgemäß Leute, die an ebendiesem Produkt interessiert sind, auch und gerade im positiven Sinne. Erstaunlich oder? Darauf muss man erstmal kommen, ist ja gar nicht so einfach. Dieses Produkt wird wie all die Jahre mal wieder in den Dreck gezogen. Irgendein Niemand nimmt sich mal wieder zu wichtig, macht seine Meinung zur Statute und verkündet abschließend seinen Ausstieg. Alles schon dagewesen. Oft. Sehr oft. Zum gefühlt 1.000.000sten Mal. Die Forumsteilnehmer, welche wie oben bemerkt dem Spiel positiv gegenüber stehen (sonst würden sie kaum in jenem Forum ihre Zeit vertrödeln, außer bei akuter Suchtgefährdung und Nicht-loslassen-Könnens) schütteln darüber den Kopf.

Wahrlich unfassbar. Das war jetzt so schwer zu analysieren und nachzuvollziehen wie einem Kind zu erklären, dass eine Wiese grün und der Himmel blau ist. Sollte Dir mal zu denken geben.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. März 2012)

Sehr pauschaler Artikel. Zocke auch seit 'n paar Wochen wieder WoW, hauptsächlich reizen mich die Old Content Solo-Raids mit meinem Hunter: AQ40, Schlangenschrein, FdS, Naxx, etc und den aktuellen Raid-Content will ich auch sehen. Und so unterm Strich bin ich froh über die Änderungen und Neuerungen, wie zB den Dungeon- oder Schlachtzugsbrowser, weil's mir sonst wohl nicht möglich gewesen wäre, diese Raids in der kurzen Spielzeit zu besuchen.

Und Community ja, ist gemischt. Großartige Pöbeleien oder Streitereien hab ich in den Grps nie miterlebt, eher überwiegend im Gegenteil. Entweder es gibt garkeine Kommunikation, ausser das "Hallo" am Anfang und "Thx bb" am Ende, da läufts aber auch gut und koordiniert durch die Ini. Oder wenn's mal irgendwo gehangen hat, zB letztens in ZA mit Rnd am letzten Boss 5-6x gewiped, wurde geredet. Letztendlich ist nach 3-4 Wipes ein DD gegangen, der wurde fix ersetzt, wir haben versucht, rauszufinden, wo das Problem ist (der Luchs Aspekt hat immer den Heiler angesprungen und ihn in 2-3 Sekunden umgeshreddert ) und wie's gelöst werden kann. Letztendlich konnte das Shreddern vom Krieger per Einschreiten abgefangen werden und dann lag der Boss auch und alle waren Happy. War ein guter und lustiger Run.

Denke es ist sehr gemischt. Aber im Moment macht's mir Spaß, vorallem weil ich Leute aus meiner alten Gilde wiedergetroffen hab.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (20. März 2012)

Also ich finde den Beitrag gut geschrieben, und er hat recht! Das sehe ich genau so


----------



## Derulu (20. März 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Also ich finde den Beitrag gut geschrieben, und er hat recht! Das sehe ich genau so



Deswegen hat er aber nicht "Recht", seine aktuelle Meinung über das Thema deckt sich mit der deinen ^^ ...bei Empfindungen und Eindrücken gibt es kein "richtig" oder falsch" (also auch kein "Recht haben"), nur "seh ich auch so" oder "seh ich anders"

...im übrigen legt er auch SW:ToR (das ja nun deinen aktuellen Geschmack zu treffen scheint) noch eine auf  : Zitat: "Das große Glück von Blizzard ist bis heute, dass es kaum wirkliche Alternativen auf dem MMO-Markt gibt. *Das hoch gehandelte "Star Wars: The Old Republic" etwa erfüllte bislang nicht die Erwartungen - und richtet sich ebenfalls an Casual Gamer.*"


----------



## Micro_Cuts (20. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Deswegen hat er aber nicht "Recht", seine aktuelle Meinung über das Thema deckt sich mit der deinen ^^ ...bei Empfindungen und Eindrücken gibt es kein "richtig" oder falsch" (also auch kein "Recht haben"), nur "seh ich auch so" oder "seh ich anders"
> 
> ...im übrigen legt er auch SW:ToR (das ja nun deinen aktuellen Geschmack zu treffen scheint) noch eine auf  : Zitat: "Das große Glück von Blizzard ist bis heute, dass es kaum wirkliche Alternativen auf dem MMO-Markt gibt. D*as hoch gehandelte "Star Wars: The Old Republic" etwa erfüllte bislang nicht die Erwartungen - und richtet sich ebenfalls an Casual Gamer.*"



ja ich bin ein Casual Gamer xD. Trotzdem sehe ich die Kritik an WoW für gerechtfertig und sie spiegelt meine Erfahrungen wieder.


----------



## Yinj (20. März 2012)

Definiere: WoW ist zu einfach


----------



## Derulu (20. März 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> ja ich bin ein Casual Gamer xD. Trotzdem sehe ich die Kritik an WoW für gerechtfertig und sie spiegelt meine Erfahrungen wieder.



Genau diese Ausrichtung an Casual Gamer stört den Autor ja und sieht es als das Problem an^^


----------



## Fremder123 (20. März 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> wo das Problem ist (der Luchs Aspekt hat immer den Heiler angesprungen und ihn in 2-3 Sekunden umgeshreddert ) und wie's gelöst werden kann. Letztendlich konnte das Shreddern vom Krieger per Einschreiten abgefangen werden


Als Tipp fürs nächste Mal: Nutzt der Boss das Anspringen/ Schreddern, dann muss der aktuelle Tank (ja, auch Nicht-Krieger^^) einfach nur spotten. Dann geht der Luchs sofort auf den Tank und dieser bekommt den Schaden. Muss der Heiler halt heiltechnisch auffangen, aber besser als wenn dieser selbst das Ziel ist.



Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> ja ich bin ein Casual Gamer xD. Trotzdem sehe ich die Kritik an WoW für gerechtfertig und sie spiegelt meine Erfahrungen wieder.


Oh, keiner bezweifelt dass in WoW nicht alles gut ist. Dafür sorgen allein die täglich 2 Milliarden Beschwerde-/ Heulthreads allein im offiziellen Forum. Allein dass der Artikel in der Art und Weise wie er eben da steht in einem Magazin wie dem Spiegel erscheint, sorgt für Erstaunen. Die üblichen Platitüden, sogar "Ich hab meinen Account für immer gekündigt" ist eingebaut. Wie ein xbeliebiger "Bin Beta-Spieler seit 2004 und hab kein Bock mehr"-Thread, wie er jeden Tag in allen möglichen Foren auftaucht. Nur dass es halt ein vollwertiger Artikel in einem politischen Magazin ist. Passt halt nicht.



Yinj schrieb:


> Definiere: WoW ist zu einfach


Ich bin einmal durch den LfR gehüpft und habe damit den Content clear. Normaler und Hardmode sind nur künstliche Streckungen, ich hab die LfR-Bosse down und damit alles gesehen.

Da hast Du Deine Definition.


----------



## Annovella (20. März 2012)

Meine Güte ist das Kinderkram & das soein Blatt wie Spiegel sich überhaupt mit dem Thema VERSUCHT zu beschäftigen ist einfach nur schlecht.

Counter Strike 1.X wurde vor 5 Jahren schon zu Tode erklärt von ner menge Leute & schaut euch das jetzt immer noch an. Solangsam wird 1.6 kleiner, mousesports hört nach dieser Season auf - aber all das ist auch nur eingetreten weil es bald eine neue Auflage des 1.X CS´ses geben wird: CS:GO.

Mir macht WoW spass. Ich hab zu Beta Vanilla angefangen, zu Vanilla alles samt Naxx Clear gehabt, T0-T3 alles voll gehabt, Thunderfury gehabt, Rank14, das einzige was ich nicht in Vanilla hatte war Skarabäusfürst, in TBC hab ich alles clear gehabt, es hat wie Vanilla spass gegmacht, hab meine Gladititel gemacht, mich an meinem ersten normalen Flugmount erfreut, spaeter epic, dann Netherdrake, dann Gladinetherdrake mit 310% fliegen. In WotLk hab ich bis PdoK aktiv geraidet, hab S5+6 noch Arena gespielt, hatte spass gemacht. Dann habe ich etwas weniger darauf basierend gespielt & mich auf viele Twinks konzentriert: Ziel-> Jede Klasse auf 80(Done) - in Cata macht mir das Erfolgssystem plötzlich spass, solang es keine absoluten Freakerfolge sind wie jedes Raremob in WotLk finden(das is mir dann zuviel) hab ich mein spass dran, Arena spiel ich nichtmehr, das System gefällt mir einfach nicht, aber PvP ansich macht mir noch spass, spiele sehr gern normale BGs(bin an Kampfmeister bei, mir fehlen noch Zäher Sieg & Ohne einen Kratzer, die blödesten Metaerfolge überhaupt, aber dann haet ich den Titel) - zudem Level ich nebenbei gerade noch meinel etzten Chars auf 85(Shami 84, Pala 83, Priester 84).

Wie man sieht, es gibt genug zutun, genug abwechslung usw. man muss sie nur suchen und nicht gleich mit einer negativen Laune an den PC/ins Spiel gehen.

Und ganz ehrlich: Wer ernsthaft rumheult das es ja nun so einfach ist an reiten/epicreiten/fliegen/epicfliegen ranzukommen oder alle Raids clear zu haben - der hat entweder keine Twinks(denn dann wüsste er wie nervig es wäre) oder hat damals NIEEEEEMALS gespielt! Ausserdem: Die Leute, die herummeckern das alles zu einfach ist haben 100 pro nichtmal DS Hardmode clear. 
Ich hab damals 16.000 Gold für meine Level80er ausgegeben, wisst ihr wofür? Für dualspecc, jetzt kann es jeder Stufe 30er für 10 Gold. Ich hätte somit also 15840 Gold sparen können, aber seht ihr mich meckern? Nein.
Wenn ich mir n neues Auto kaufe ist es auch schweine teue, der Preis und die aktualität sinkt aber unwahrscheinlich schnell.

Was Blizzard mit den Änderungen wie eher reiten etc. wollte ist doch ganz einfach: Den bereits spielenden Spielern es einfacher gestalten Twinks hochzuziehen und neuen Spielern das spiel etwas interessanter zu gestalten. Denn ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich jetzt von wem hören würde "fang ma mit WoW an und raid später mit uns" dann würde ich ziemlich blöd aus der Wäsche gucken müsste ich jetzt 6 Monate lang erstmal auf Stufe 85 leveln.


Das einzige was mich auch stört ist das schankene Balancing im PvP sowie diese gimmiks mit dem Petkampf. Es gibt wichtigeres als soetwas und das sollte man erstmal verbessern.

Das alles zu einfach wird ist quatsch mit Soße. Ich war damals sicher einer der krassesten Schurken, ich rede von Classic und von TBC und mein Erfolg gab mir dabei recht, aber mal ernsthaft, wenn ich mir jetzt Videos von mir angucke denke ich(obwohl ich damals sogar noch aktiver war): Oh my gosh war ich damals schlecht. Was will ich euch damit sagen? Jeder Spieler wird besser, sogut das es irgendwann keine "NPCS, MOBS, oder BOSSE" geben wird die einem Spieler das Wasser reichen kann es sei denn er könnte alles onehitten, immer. Wie bitte soll Blizzard Nicht-Spieler-Gegner programmieren, wenn diese auch "fair" gestaltet werden solllten? Ich mache seit spätestens AQ40 keine Fehler mehr mit meinem Schurken was movement angeht - und wer keine Fehler macht sollte auch nicht an einem Boss wipen, zumindest wenn der Raid keine Fehler macht. Also ist es doch nur logisch das fehlerfrei spielende Spieler auch ein recht dazu haben einen Boss wie Todesschwinge Hero zu besiegen.. oder? Und ich hab für meinen Teil noch nicht viele Gilden/Spieler gesehen die Todesschwinge hero down haben. Nicht viel bedeutet weniger als 10 Gilden pro Server circa. Klar auf Aegwynn haben den mehr down als auf die silberne Hand oder so.

Naja ich könnt noch ewig schreiben, was ich noch sagen will ist: Es wird immer gemeckert, egal ob zu einfach oder zu schwer, so sind nunmal Menschen.


----------



## Wolfmania (20. März 2012)

naja wieder eine Meinung zu WoW, hier halt mal im Spiegel online. Ist eine Meinung, die man zum Teil verstehen kann, aber ich spiel weiter, da mein Augenmerk nur im PvP liegt (hab noch keinen neuen Raid besucht). Aber so ein link ist natürlich Futter für die Foren


----------



## Kamsi (20. März 2012)

hm - der presse kann man es nie rechtmachen ^^

entweder machen mmos süchtig oder einen zum amokläufer und wenn nichts von den beiden ist das mmo plötzlich langweilig ^^


----------



## peeck (20. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinungen und Eindrücke als "Situationsbeschreibung" zu bezeichnen
> 
> um die 10.000.000 Spieler spielen das Spiel...die sind natürlich alle so enttäuscht, darum zahlen sie auch weiterhin für etwas, das ihnen nicht gefällt



Woher hast du diese Zahlen?
Und bedenkte, einen Account zu haben heisst nicht das man das Spiel noch spielt - oder vielleicht nur noch gelegentlich. 
Fest steht, das einige Server fast ausgestorben sind und das die bekanntesten Gilden aus dem Spiel raus sind.... 
die zehn besten Gilden auf Proudmoore, die mindestens 5 jahre bestanden haben - haben sich aufgelöst.... 

Dank der tollen Strategie - die ersten Level umsonst spielen zu können, gibt es plötzlich viel mehr Spieler - aka - Accounts, auch wenn keiner davon richtig spielt, als regulär vorhanden sind..... das ist wie mit den Arbeitslosen die es nicht gibt, weil die ja jetzt alle einen ein-euro job machen.....


Mir persönlich gefält dasSpiel, mit den weniger Spieler aber sehr viel besser - mochte die tausend posser in IF oder später SW eh nie


----------



## Eyora (20. März 2012)

Ich bin erleichtert.

Auf dieser Welt scheinen die Probleme mitlerweile alle beseitigt zu sein, wenn ein Magazin wie der Spiegel schon artikel von ehemaligen WoW-Spielern veröffentlicht.
Aber Computerspiele zu spielen ist in unserer Gesellschaft ja schon verpöhnter als Mord (persönliches Gefühl).

Ich bin froh das WoW einfach geworden ist. Hab es damals in der Vorbestellung gekauft, aber nach dem Freimonat dann nicht mehr angerührt.
Allerdings kam ich nicht auf die Idee in WoW-Foren den Leuten zu sagen wie schlecht ihr spiel ist.
Mit WotlK habe ich wieder hineingeschaut, auch wenn das Leveln immer noch ätzend und langweilig war. Habe mich tapfer durchgekämpft, nur von der Hoffnung getrieben mit meiner Gilde die ich auf LvL 10 traf irgendwann zusammenspielen zu können.
In Wotlk hatte ich dann auch nur den einen Char, denn ab 70 machte das Spiel spaß, davor war es ein krampf den ich mir um nichts in der Welt nochmal angetan hätte.
Jetzt mit Cata, Twinke ich leidenschaftlich gerne und nehme jeden Story-Happen mit.
Die Industire hat sich zum glück meinen interessen angeglichen. 

Ich kann den Artikel in keinster Form nachvollziehen und sage eher Blizzard sei auf dem richtigen weg.

Ein Vorschlag von mir wäre noch, jeden Charakter mit 85 beginnen zu lassen. Die Rüstungssysteme abzuschaffen, um ohne Belohnungen jedes Gebiet flott durchspielen zu können,kämpfe könnte man evtl. durch geschickte Textpassagen umgehen. Aber das wäre meine Traumvorstellung und trifft bestimmt keine Mehrheit. Aber wie gesagt ich finde Blizzard ist auf einem guten Weg.

@peek

Inwiefern ist es denn von bedeutung ob diese Top-Gilden noch spielen? 
Ich bin nun auf die Horden-Seite gewechselt, da hat man mehr Ruhe, auf der Allianz-Seite war mir einfach zu viel los, da ist das dann auch viel netter.
Hehe, aber da sind wir uns dann wohl einig.


----------



## peeck (20. März 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Ein Vorschlag von mir wäre noch, jeden Charakter mit 85 beginnen zu lassen. Die Rüstungssysteme abzuschaffen, um ohne Belohnungen jedes Gebiet flott durchspielen zu können,kämpfe könnte man evtl. durch geschickte Textpassagen umgehen. Aber das wäre meine Traumvorstellung und trifft bestimmt keine Mehrheit. Aber wie gesagt ich finde Blizzard ist auf einem guten Weg.



/sign 

Stimmt. Am besten wie in anderen Spielen den God Mode einführen, so das man nicht mehr sterben kann und jede Quest solo machen kann.... 
Nervt schon in einem mmorpg die ganzen anderen leute, das muss alles solo gehen


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (20. März 2012)

Der Spiegel hat doch immer schon solchen Mist geschrieben nur um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.......also nichts besonderes.
Die tun mir Leid das ihre Seite so arm dran ist!


----------



## wolow (20. März 2012)

Jeder soll spielen was er will. Der Schreiberling mag kein WOW? Gut, soll er was anderes spielen, gibt ja genug auf dem Markt.

Ich für meinen Teil spiele WOW inzwischen wieder sehr gerne. Hat sogar fürn Jahrespass gereicht. Und wenn das rum is schaun mer weiter!


----------



## Elathar (20. März 2012)

sind hier nurnoch fanboys oder bin ich der einzige der das ganze auch mal von der anderen seite sieht ?



ich spiele wow nun seit release 2005 und ich muss sagen das der spiegel in einigen punkten vollkommen recht hat. 


aber zum thema spiegel kann man nur folgendes sagen:

http://tangsir2569.wordpress.com/2011/03/01/so-lugt-und-tauscht-der-spiegel/


----------



## Derulu (20. März 2012)

peeck schrieb:


> Woher hast du diese Zahlen?
> Und bedenkte, einen Account zu haben heisst nicht das man das Spiel noch spielt - oder vielleicht nur noch gelegentlich.
> Fest steht, das einige Server fast ausgestorben sind und das die bekanntesten Gilden aus dem Spiel raus sind....
> die zehn besten Gilden auf Proudmoore, die mindestens 5 jahre bestanden haben - haben sich aufgelöst....
> ...



Diese Zahlen sind die letzten offiziellen Zahlen von Blizzard über das 4. Quartal 2011 - und "aktiver Account" definiert sich so: Quelle , Probeaccounts zählen nicht zu den aktiven Accounts

_Definition der Abonnenten von World of Warcraft
Abonnenten von World of Warcraft sind alle Individuen, die eine Abonnementgebühr bezahlen oder über eine aktivierte Prepaid-Karte verfügen, um World of Warcraft zu spielen, einschließlich all derjenigen, die eine Installationsversion erworben haben und von ihrem Freimonat Gebrauch machen. Spieler, die innerhalb der letzten dreißig Tage über Internet Game Rooms auf den Spielservice zugegriffen haben, gelten ebenfalls als Abonnenten. Die vorangegangene Definition schließt all jene Spieler aus, die über kostenfreie Promotion-Abonnements spielen sowie alle abgelaufenen oder gekündigten Abonnements und abgelaufene Prepaid-Karten. Abonnenten, die in Gebieten leben, welche von Lizenznehmern betreut werden, entsprechen ebenfalls diesen Definitionsregeln._





Elathar schrieb:


> sind hier nurnoch fanboys oder bin ich der einzige der das ganze auch mal von der anderen seite sieht ?
> 
> ich spiele wow nun seit release 2005 und ich muss sagen das der spiegel in einigen punkten vollkommen recht hat. und in euren augen hat ja sowieso niemand recht und alles ist scheisse.



Und nochmals: "Recht" kann er nicht haben, weil es bei Meinungen (und Empfindungen) keine "richtig" oder "falsch" gibt (und keine ausformulierten "Gesetze" was als richtig angesehen werden muss), nur "seh ich auch so" bzw. "seh ich anders"...wenn jemand sagt, "ich mag Brokkoli, finde aber die Farbe sehr seltsam" kann er doch auch nicht Recht habe, man kann allerdings der selben oder eben anderer Meinung sein


----------



## Monokoli (20. März 2012)

Ex WoW Suchti dem Mutti die Rassel weggenommen hat.

In einem hat er recht WoW ist nicht mehr das selbe Spiel wie vor 7 Jahren hat sich weiterentwickelt, wem's nicht passt der soll fernbleiben.

Zur Zahlenspielerei 12 Mio Spieler hatte WoW Ende WotLk als alles easy war, der Einbruch kam erst mit dem schlecht Designten zu schweren Cata das den Leuten vor den Kopf gestossen hat, so nen fail bügelt man nicht von jetzt auf gleich wieder aus und das ein Spiel nach 7 Jahren etwas abflaut ist auch normal. 

Und eine ordentliche Rezession in einer etablierten Zeitung sieht anders aus.


----------



## Fremder123 (20. März 2012)

Elathar schrieb:


> sind hier nurnoch fanboys oder bin ich der einzige der das ganze auch mal von der anderen seite sieht ?


Es wurde nun bereits mehrfach erläutert, warum der Artikel nicht ernst genommen werden kann. Wer des Lesens mächtig ist überfliege einfach die letzen Seiten. Und sich in einem WoW-Forum über eventuelle "WoW-Fanboys" (was auch immer das sein möge) aufzuregen... nun ja, siehe vorige Seiten.



Elathar schrieb:


> aber zum thema spiegel kann man nur folgendes sagen:
> 
> http://tangsir2569.w...ht-der-spiegel/


Ja, die Seriosität in jenem Artikel wird besonders deutlich, wenn von "die ungewaschenen Spiegelredakteure" geschrieben wird. 



Monokoli schrieb:


> Und zur Zahlenspielerei 12 Mio Spieler hatte WoW Ende WotLk als alles easy war der Einbruch kam erst mit dem schlecht Designten zu schweren Cata das den Leuten vor den Kopf gestossen hat


Präzise erkannt. Erstaunlicher Umstand nicht wahr? Wenn es doch so verdammungswürdig ist, dass alles zu leicht sei.^^


----------



## Elathar (20. März 2012)

Das lustige ist ja, wenn WoW nun 50% seiner Spieler verlieren würde, wären es ca 5-6 Millionen. Immer noch mehr als in allen anderen MMOGS/RPG´s


----------



## Monokoli (20. März 2012)

Ich bin immer der Meinung wer meint das in WoW alles zu Easy ist sollte mal zum Augenarzt oder zum Psychiater gehen.

Mit dem gleichen Recht könnte ich verlangen das ich mit meinen beschränkten Fähigkeiten für meine 13 Euro Hardmode Raiden kann und bitte sofort nach Patchrelease sämtliche SZ Erfolge und Mounts gutgeschrieben bekomme.
Und nach der Levelphase für normalos Blümchen pflücken und in SW in der Nase boren ist einfach langweilig.


----------



## Akium (20. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Deswegen hat er aber nicht "Recht", seine aktuelle Meinung über das Thema deckt sich mit der deinen ^^ ...bei Empfindungen und Eindrücken gibt es kein "richtig" oder falsch" (also auch kein "Recht haben"), nur "seh ich auch so" oder "seh ich anders"



Und was hat derjenige geschrieben ? " Das sehe ich genauso" Somit hat er klar artikuliert, dass es dabei um seine persönliche Meinung handelt. Niemand nimmt für sich hier in Anspruch das alleinige in Stein gemeisstelte Recht zu haben. Die Leute schreiben es sogar noch hinzu. 

Dann kommst du angewackelt, und lamentierst rum "deswegen hat er aber nicht Recht, weils ja immerhin 10 Mio Leuten gefällt. Als ob das jemals jemand behauptet hätte !

Jeder wie er will. Meinetwegen können 500 Mio Leute auf diesem Planeten das derzeitige Spiel total toll finden, trotzdem darf es jemandem doch wohl erlaubt sein zu artikulieren, dass er an der Entwicklung die das Spiel genommen hat, keine Freude empfindet, und somit ein längjähriges Hobby welches ihn mal fasziniert hat, an den Nagel hängt. 
In den Spiegel-Kommentaren liesst man eindeutig, dass ein Spiel maßgeschneidert für die alte "WoW-Com" ein Riesen Potential hätte. Sicher nicht für 10 Mio. Aber rentabel zu betreiben wäre es sichlrich. Man wird doch noch träumen dürfen. Lach. 

Dies hat der Spiegel-Mensch getan, und einige Leute hier, im Blizz-Forum, sowie bei den Kommentaren im Spiegel, stimmen ihm in seiner Analyse eindeutig zu.


----------



## Stevesteel (20. März 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Und was hat derjenige geschrieben ? " Das sehe ich genauso" Somit hat er klar artikuliert, dass es dabei um seine persönliche Meinung handelt. Niemand nimmt für sich hier in Anspruch das alleinige in Stein gemeisstelte Recht zu haben. Die Leute schreiben es sogar noch hinzu.
> 
> Dann kommst du angewackelt, und lamentierst rum "deswegen hat er aber nicht Recht, weils ja immerhin 10 Mio Leuten gefällt. Als ob das jemals jemand behauptet hätte !
> 
> ...



Er schrieb aber: 
Also ich finde den Beitrag gut geschrieben, *und er hat recht*! Das sehe ich genau so
_
Nicht aus dem Zusammenhang kommentieren, kommt oft was falsches, wie in deinem Post bei raus._


----------



## Fremder123 (20. März 2012)

Monokoli schrieb:


> Ich bin immer der Meinung wer meint das in WoW alles zu Easy ist sollte mal zum Augenarzt oder zum Psychiater gehen.


Nun ja, jeder definiert einfach anders. Was ist denn gerade gemeint, darauf kommt es an. Ist es (zu) einfach, bis zum Hals in voll verzauberten Erbstücken durch die Low Level-Instanzen zu hechten, mit Dingen die noch gar nicht dafür ausgelegt sind wie z.B. der Verzauberung Kreuzfahrer? Ja es ist zu einfach. Ist es einfach dasselbe ohne jedwede höherwertige Ausrüstung zu tun, wie in der aktuellen "Ironman-Challenge" geschehen? Sicher nicht, zumindest nicht so einfach wie im ersten Beispiel. Ist das questen in der freien Welt einfach und flüssig zu handhaben? Ja ist es in der Regel, zumindest mit den Hilfestellungen und linearen Abläufen seit Cataclysm und auch im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs. Ist das gut? Schlecht? Liegt im Auge des Betrachters.

Oder geht es um den Raidcontent? Ist der Raidfinder-Modus einfach? Ja. Das soll er aber auch sein, so wurde er designt und darauf wurde seitens der Entwickler auch stets hingewiesen. Lächerlich wird es dahingehend, dass es tatsächlich Individuen gibt die sich in ihrem "Zu einfach"-Geschreie auf eben diesen Raidfinder berufen. Ist der normale Modus einfach oder gar der Hardmode? Nun, das entscheidet sich von Spieler zu Spieler, von Gilde zu Gilde. Glaubt man den aktuellen Statistiken (in der letzten MMORE bspw. abgebildet) haben jedenfalls erstaunlich wenige Spieler, alle Charaktere zusammengenommen, die Drachenseele als aktuellen Endcontent im normalen Modus komplett durch. Das jedenfalls widerspricht dem Gemurre von wegen zu einfach. Vom heroischen Modus wollen wir mal gar nicht erst anfangen.

Fakt ist, dass einiger Aufwand geringer ist als noch vor Jahren. Tränke/ Elixiere/ Fläschchen stundenlang vorm Raid farmen entfällt, grad dank des extrem praktischen Gildenkessels. Stundenlanges Zergen im Alteractal ist nicht mehr möglich. Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, muss eben jeder für sich entscheiden, eine pauschale Aussage lässt sich, wie Derulu mehrfach richtig betonte, doch gar nicht treffen. Und eben das ist falsch an diesem ominösen Spiegel-Artikel. Er ist nicht sachlich geschrieben, nicht journalistisch recherchiert. Er ist eine persönliche Meinung eines einzelnen Menschen. Das ist legitim und so auch in vielen anderen Blättern (WELT Online z.B.) zu finden. Aber dass nicht zwangsläufig jeder damit konform geht sollte klar sein und es ist bedenklich, dass nun ausgerechnet in diesem Forum hier, was sich konkret mit dem Spiel befasst, einige (nach Forenchargon) Trolle daherkommen und die gegenteiligen Meinungen als Fundamentalismus und Fanboytum diffamieren.


----------



## Hugenotte (20. März 2012)

Elathar schrieb:


> Das lustige ist ja, wenn WoW nun 50% seiner Spieler verlieren würde, wären es ca 5-6 Millionen. Immer noch mehr als in allen anderen MMOGS/RPG´s



Computer sagt Nein, es gibt viele Games die sogar mehr User haben als WoW. Das sind zwar meist Asia Games, die auch hauptsächlich dort gespielt werden aber sind trotzdem der Gegenbeweis zu deiner Argumentation  Sogar einige Browsergames haben mehr User^^

Es scheint bei WoW nur so viel, weil sies gut vermarkten mehr is das aber auch nicht


----------



## Yinj (20. März 2012)

xD zu sagen das WoW zu einfach ist und dabei nur den LFR durch hat ist wie wenn Ich sagen würde ich Spiel das Spiel auf einfach un beschwer mich dann es zu einfach ist.


----------



## Zangor (20. März 2012)

> Das große Glück von Blizzard ist bis heute, dass es kaum wirkliche Alternativen auf dem MMO-Markt gibt. Das hoch gehandelte "Star Wars: The Old Republic" etwa erfüllte bislang nicht die Erwartungen - und richtet sich ebenfalls an Casual Gamer.



Ein Game, dass sich nur auf Pros ausrichten würde, hätte sich nicht einmal ein Addon leisten können. Blizz wäre dann wahrscheinlich schon pleite oder vielleicht von EA geschluckt. Casuals bringen die Kohle, ganz einfach weil es davon viel mehr gibt als Pros. Das ist Grundschulmathematik, aber scheinbar über dem Horizont von Progamern?

Wer das anders sieht, sollte dann bei der nächsten Gehaltserhöhung dankend ablehnen.


----------



## szene333 (20. März 2012)

Natürlich ist der Artikel auch von der persönlichen Meinung des Autors geprägt. Ein wenig mehr Neutralität hätte dem Artikel gut getan. Aber einige Punkte sind nun einmal wahr.

Das sich z.B. praktisch alles in OG bzw. SW abspielt ist genauso unwiderlegbar, wie das häufig mangelnde Fairplay oder die Leichtigkeit des LFR.


----------



## Yinj (20. März 2012)

Nein die Doku schau ich mir nicht an. Und warum? Weil der Anfang einfach mal wie ein schlechter Gehirnwäsche shit aussieht


----------



## Teena (20. März 2012)

Der Artikel ist ganz klar dem knallhartem Journalismus entsprungen. Es wird nur einseitig gegen das Spiel gewettert, keine Vergleiche angestrebt, keine positiven Veränderungen aufgezeigt. 

- Das wir mit 4.0 mal eben an die 2.000 neue Quests bekommen haben und das gesamte Spielerlebnis für den Level Bereich 1-60 praktisch "umsonst" überarbeitet wurde interessiert auch nicht. 

- Das die Veränderungen wie "frühes Reiten lernen" dazu beitragen neuen Spieler nicht mehr das Gefühl zu vermitteln, das Questen nur aus hin und herlaufen besteht zählt nicht

- Das sich über die Jahre das Interface und die Funktionen kontinuierlich weiterentwickelt haben wird auch mal eben ignoriert

Wenn man sich die ganzen neuen MMOs anchaut, dann kann ich schon verstehen, warum die es alle nicht schaffen WoW-Killer zu werden... - ihnen fehlen einfach 7 Jahre kontinuierliche Entwicklung! Da reicht es nicht, einfach ein bissel zu kopieren....

// Teena


----------



## szene333 (20. März 2012)

Teena schrieb:


> - Das wir mit 4.0 mal eben an die 2.000 neue Quests bekommen haben und das gesamte Spielerlebnis für den Level Bereich 1-60 praktisch "umsonst" überarbeitet wurde interessiert auch nicht.



Für Neueinsteiger vielleicht nice. Für Twinker vielleicht auch noch. Aber für Leute, die schon eine Weile spielen.....



Teena schrieb:


> - Das die Veränderungen wie "frühes Reiten lernen" dazu beitragen neuen Spieler nicht mehr das Gefühl zu vermitteln, das Questen nur aus hin und herlaufen besteht zählt nicht



siehe oben



Teena schrieb:


> - Das sich über die Jahre das Interface und die Funktionen kontinuierlich weiterentwickelt haben wird auch mal eben ignoriert



Auch toll, aber zur Verbesserung des Spielspasses trägt das wohl auch nur wenig bei



Teena schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die ganzen neuen MMOs anchaut, dann kann ich schon verstehen, warum die es alle nicht schaffen WoW-Killer zu werden... - ihnen fehlen einfach 7 Jahre kontinuierliche Entwicklung! Da reicht es nicht, einfach ein bissel zu kopieren....



Da stimme ich Dir zum Teil zu. Allerdings ist es mit Sicherheit leichter 10 Millionen Spieler zu halten als zu gewinnen. 




Derulu schrieb:


> Und nochmals: "Recht" kann er nicht haben, weil es bei Meinungen (und Empfindungen) keine "richtig" oder "falsch" gibt (und keine ausformulierten "Gesetze" was als richtig angesehen werden muss), nur "seh ich auch so" bzw. "seh ich anders"...wenn jemand sagt, "ich mag Brokkoli, finde aber die Farbe sehr seltsam" kann er doch auch nicht Recht habe, man kann allerdings der selben oder eben anderer Meinung sein



Da muss ich widersprechen, lieber Derulu. Selbstverständlich kann man mit seiner Meinung oder seinem Empfinden recht haben.


----------



## GoAheadMakeMyDay (20. März 2012)

Das nenn´ ich mal beschweren mit Stil^^
Die "Otto normal Gamer" beschweren sich in Foren wie diesem hier und der Autor hat´s eben beim Spiegel getan, is doch top, 
Er hat damit viel Mehr Menschen erreicht, als in anderen Foren.
Er hat halt aufgehört zu spielen und fand wohl, er müsse sich dafür öffentlich rechtfertigen..

....schön für ihn.....NEXT!


----------



## Annovella (20. März 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Für Neueinsteiger vielleicht nice. Für Twinker vielleicht auch noch. Aber für Leute, die schon eine Weile spielen.....



Also bist du sauer/negativ drauf/oder wie man es nennen will - weil du damals bis Level 40 oder sogar länger auf das erste _normale_ Mount warten musstest und das heute nicht mehr der Fall ist?

Ich verstehe nicht warum du es nicht als _Ehre_ ansiehst das alte WoW so gespielt zu haben, ich meine, heutzutage gibt es für jedes Spiel Guids/Cheats oder sonst was, ich hab damals AKTENORDNER volle selbstgeschriebene Zettel gehabt von allemoeglichen Spielen, welche Tricks/Verstecke es da gibt, welche Combofaehigkeiten und dessen Befehle/was man dafür drücken musste. Und ich bin stolz drauf noch von der Generation gewesen zu sein wo ein gewisses Maß an "Köpfchen" zu haben noch relevant war um spiele durch zu spielen. Ein relativ spätes Spiel dieser Entwicklung ist z.B. Dino Crisis 1, ich hab monate gebraucht um einzelne Rätsel und Wege zu finden, weil es zu der Zeit noch kein Internet gab, oder Guideseiten oder sonst etwas.

Apropos Guides was das Spiel auchnoch erleichtert ohne das Blizz was dafür kann:
Damals gab es gar keine oder erst sehr spät Guides über Bosse, da hieß es SELBST ausprobieren und herausfinden, was der Boss kann, worauf man achten muss etc. Heutzutage werden die Bosse nunmal schon von ___professionellen___ Spielern die ihr _Lebensunterhalt_ mit WoW spielen verdienen auf den Testservern besiegt und dessen Killvideos/Guides ins Internet/auf der Gildenhomepage hochgeladen.

Es gibt eine divese: Man kann nie perfekt sein, nie skillcapped sein, es gibt immer Dinge die man verbessern kann, aber jemand der ein Spiel professionell betreibt ist an den Grenzen des machbaren und alles was auch nur in der entferntesten Theorie an Bossen besiegbar ist wird auch besiegt. Soll Blizz allen ernstes Bosse erstellen die nichtmal nach 100 Tagen(wie Ouro nach kill der Twins) bezwungen werden können? Davon ab das damals niemand Geld fürs raiden bekommen hat, was heute halt anders aussieht.


----------



## Lopuslavite (20. März 2012)

Also auch wenn man mich steinigt aber auch ich finde das er mit diesem Bericht doch sehr die empfindungen von vielen Spielern eingefangen hat.

Genau das was hier angesprochen wurde hat auch mich dazu bewegt WOW nach der langen Zeit an den Nagel zu hängen.


----------



## Xares123 (20. März 2012)

Finds halt immer lustig wie drauf rumgenörgelt wird das WoW zu sehr für casuals gemacht ist. 
Bilzzard is halt auch nur ein Unternehmen das Umsatz machen will. Und wenn der großteil der Spieler eben casuals sind wir das Spiel eben dadrauf zugeschnitten.
Das Spiel dann knüppelschwer zu machen damit 5% der Spieler es toll finden macht ja irgendwie keinen Sinn.
Und mit PvP und den in 3 schwierigkeitsstufen gestaffelten raids gibts immer noch genug für jeden, vom casual bis zum hardcore gamer.


----------



## win3ermute (21. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Genau diese Ausrichtung an Casual Gamer stört den Autor ja und sieht es als das Problem an^^



Kann heute keiner mehr richtig lesen? Der Autor des Artikels bezeichnet sich selbst als Casual Gamer - nur möchte er in seiner wenigen Zeit, die er in einem Spiel verbringt, auch beim Leveln, in Dungeons etc. ein wenig gefordert werden. Die Levelei in WoW war zwar nie sonderlich schwierig, aber mittlerweile ist es doch tatsächlich fast unmöglich, überhaupt noch zu sterben, wenn man nicht gerade völlig besoffen eine Klippe übersieht.

Mit "Casual Gamer" in der Spielindustrie scheint heute nicht mehr der Spieler mit wenig Zeit zu sein, sondern jene, die sich einfach nur berieseln lassen möchten, ohne auch nur im Ansatz gefordert zu werden. 

Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung: Das wesentlich schwierigere "BC" hatte bereits eine sehr beachtliche Anzahl an Abos, obwohl der Zugang durch das alte Questsystem erschwert wurde. Seinerzeit gab sich der Spieler mit den Dingen, die er erreichen konnte, zufrieden, zumal ihm mit relativ schwierigen Heroics abendfüllende Inhalte zur Verfügung standen. Von "würde doch keiner mehr spielen, wenn es schwerer wäre" kann also keine Rede sein. 

Ferner bemängelt er, daß die ehemaligen "MMOs" quasi zu Solo-Spieler-Veranstaltungen verkommen, in denen man nur schnell lästige Zweckgemeinschaften bildet, um an Loot etc. zu kommen - das Prinzip des gemeinsamen Erspielens ist in WoW außerhalb eines intakten Gildenlebens fast komplett abhanden gekommen; genauso schlimm sieht es leider in SWTOR aus. 

Und in all' diesen Punkten hat der Autor auch meiner Meinung nach Recht; gerade der letzte Punkt ist eine sehr traurige Entwicklung in der MMO-Welt. Und es hat nix mit "Sommerloch" etc. zu tun, daß sich der "Spiegel" dieses Themas annimmt - in ihrer Unterrubrik "Netzwelt" erscheinen seit längerer Zeit kolumnenartige Artikel zu Spielen. Das nennt man Vielfältigkeit der Themenschwerpunkte...


----------



## Hohavik (21. März 2012)

1% Spielerschwund im letzten Quartal wo gleichzeitig SWTOR auf den Markt kam? Holla die Waldfee, wenn das so weitergeht muss ich mich ja in 10 Jahren doch schon nach einer Alternative umschauen. Ich habe selten solch einen schlechten Artikel gelesen. Zwar kann jeder seine eigene Meinung haben, aber was ich da gelesen habe grenzt stellenweise schon an Verleumdung und übertrifft selbst die meisten Flamebeiträge hier in den Foren.


----------



## Schlamm (21. März 2012)

Der Artikel geht nur auf die schlechten Dinge ein, und die hat er ja auch richtig aufgezählt.

Aber WoW hat auch vieles Positives zu bieten. Ich finde es nur schade, dass der Beitrag so einseitig ist...


----------



## szene333 (21. März 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Also bist du sauer/negativ drauf/oder wie man es nennen will - weil du damals bis Level 40 oder sogar länger auf das erste _normale_ Mount warten musstest und das heute nicht mehr der Fall ist?



In dem Post, auf den ich geantwortet habe, ging es darum, dass viele neue Verbesserungen mit 4.0 gekommen sind. Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass die aufgezählten Verbesserungen ausschließlich Neueinsteiger bzw. Twinker betreffen.

Und ja, ich bin froh, dass ich damals schon gespielt/gelevelt habe. Ich hätte eine schöne Zeit verpasst


----------



## Bodensee (21. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Deswegen hat er aber nicht "Recht", seine aktuelle Meinung über das Thema deckt sich mit der deinen ^^ ...bei Empfindungen und Eindrücken gibt es kein "richtig" oder falsch" (also auch kein "Recht haben"), nur "seh ich auch so" oder "seh ich anders"
> 
> ...im übrigen legt er auch SW:ToR (das ja nun deinen aktuellen Geschmack zu treffen scheint) noch eine auf  : Zitat: "Das große Glück von Blizzard ist bis heute, dass es kaum wirkliche Alternativen auf dem MMO-Markt gibt. *Das hoch gehandelte "Star Wars: The Old Republic" etwa erfüllte bislang nicht die Erwartungen - und richtet sich ebenfalls an Casual Gamer.*"



Im Grundsatz trifft der Artikel schon den Zeitgeist. WoW ist sehr vereinfacht worden. Man kommt schneller zu hochwertigen Items, die Anforderungen sind nicht mehr dieselben wie zu den Classiczeiten. Wobei das nicht druchwegs negativ sein muss. Nur hat die Spielergemeinschaft auf die Spiele auch einen grossen Einfluss. Muss ich schnellstmöglich auf 85 kommen? Muss ich den Dungeonbrowser nutzen? Muss ich nur Hi und By im Channel schreiben? Liegt es nicht an uns dem Spiel das zu geben was wir uns von ihm erwarten?
Man kann sich fragen was war zuerst, das Hund oder das Ei? War es die Idee von Blizzard das Spiel zu vereinfachen oder war es unser Wunsch.
Der Bericht spiegelt seine eingene Meinung, dazu hat er auch das Recht. Aber Wahres ist dennoch darin enthalten.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (21. März 2012)

"Kung Fu Panda und Pokémon" 

Also was hier im Artikel über WoW steht ist ja nicht wirklich sehr realtiätsfern und kann ich so auch für mich persönlich nur unterschreiben.


----------



## Bandit 1 (21. März 2012)

Hugenotte schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil es sich nur um ein Spiel handelt, und darauf ziemlich fanatische Reaktionen kommen. Wundert mich, das bisher keiner was vonwegen "Verbrennt den Ketzer" gefordert hat



Und wenn ich nun sage das "Die Bibel" für mich einfach der erste Fanrasyroman ist und die Leute aus Ermangelung an Alternativen
das Ding *SO* oft gelesen haben, bis sie es geglaubt haben ? 

Aber ich schweife ab.

Eigentlich wollte ich schreiben:

*"Verbrennt den Ketzer !!!"*


----------



## Tobidd (21. März 2012)

Liest sich wie ein gescheiterte Möchtegernprogamer der von seiner Gilde nicht mitgenommen wird. Ich habe mehr Spass an WoW als je zuvor... Da brauche ich nicht einmal Questen oder son Zeug... Allein das spielen verscheidener Chars und Speccs macht großen Spass... Selbst nach Jahren erlebe ich immer wieder neue Spielerlebnisse und Momente wo ich vorm Rechner laut lache weil ich soviel Spass habe... .


----------



## Fremder123 (21. März 2012)

Der Tag ist noch jung und trotzdem hatte ich schon ein Schlüsselerlebnis.

Was ich - und das als leidenschaftlicher Spieler - befremdlich finde, ist die Aufregung, die generell speziell um dieses Spiel entsteht. Ich saß heut morgen am Bahnhof an der Haupthaltestelle und wartete auf die Straßenbahn Richtung Arbeit. Da sah ich eine alte Frau, krumm nach vorn gebeugt, mit Krückstock und Stoffbeutel. Ungepflegte alte Kleidung, Haare dem Anschein nach schon lange nicht mehr gewaschen. Diese Frau humpelte auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Haltestelle dahin und hielt bei jedem Wartenden an, um (ihre ausgestreckte Hand lässt mich darauf schließen) ihn oder sie nach etwas Kleingeld zu fragen. Alle lehnten ab, keiner gab etwas. Sie machte sich nichts daraus und fuhr unbeirrt damit fort.

In diesem Moment ist mir mal wieder klar geworden, dass es manchen Menschen nicht so gut geht wie uns, die wir den Luxus haben uns über eine virtuelle Welt tage- und seitenlang aufregen zu können. Würde ich dieser mutmaßlich hungrigen, vieleicht sogar obdachlosen Bettlerin an der Haltestelle erzählen dass Azeroth vor die Hunde geht, weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad in einem _Computerspiel_ für manche Spieler zu leicht sei... ich würde ihre Reaktion glaub gar nicht wissen wollen. Also bekommt euch mal wieder in den Griff, genau wie dieser frustrierte Spiegel-Fuzzi und all jene im Blizzforum (wo ebenso angeregt diskutiert wird) eben das tun sollten. Es gibt wahrlich andere Nöte als so ein, mit Verlaub, unbedeutender Scheiß. Natürlich ist ein Forum zum diskutieren da, aber da dieser Artikel nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts Neues hervorbringt außer dieselben abgestandenen Phrasen, die seit Jahren hier und überall sonst kursieren - BC macht das Spiel kaputt, WotLK macht das Spiel kaputt, Cata macht das Spiel kaputt, Pandas machen das Spiel kaputt, Blizz macht das Spiel kaputt - ist er so überflüssig wie kaum ein anderer Presseartikel der letzten Zeit.

/Moralpredigt Ende


----------



## Mikehoof (21. März 2012)

Traurig das du so ein "Schlüsselerlebnis" brauchst damit dir sowas klar wird.... Vielleicht mal weniger raiden und mehr Frischluft?


----------



## Sano (21. März 2012)

Gemeckere hier und Gemeckere dort ...


Fakt ist : Blizzard, aber auch andere Spieleschmieden haben über den Titel "World of Warcraft" unglaublich viel dazu gelernt.

Nun weis Blizz das sie eine Seuche (Hakkar) nicht mit in die Städte einschleppen lassen dürfen ;-), sie wissen auch das ein 
jedes Addon gewisse neuerungen mitbringen muss und nicht alles vom vorherigen in eine andere Farbe kopiert.
Auch wissen sie das man nicht zu jedem Geburtstag ein Pet an die Community verschenken muss ... das man damit vielmehr 
Geld machen kann wenn man es verkauft steht spätestens seit dem Blizzardbärenbaby (2008) fest. 
Berufssysteme müssen langlebiger ausgelegt sein, Lootverteilungssysteme von anfang an implementiert werden und überhaupt 
kann man hier noch 20 weitere Punkte nennen die kaum ein anders Spiel in dieser Art wiederholen wird.

Künftige Titel die mit der Machart WoWs vergleichbar sein werden, werden viele Fehler vermeiden und bestimmt auch schon einen
festgelegten Fahrplan für Jahre haben. Sonst wiederholen sich die Fehler und das möchte kein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen.

Gruß Sano

PS: Ich, für meinen Teil, spiele noch immer WOW gerne. Klar! Ich bin nen Casual. ;-) ... sagt man doch so, oder?


----------



## Fremder123 (21. März 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Traurig das du so ein "Schlüsselerlebnis" brauchst damit dir sowas klar wird.... Vielleicht mal weniger raiden und mehr Frischluft?


Traurig, wenn man weder zum richtigen Lesen noch Verstehen in der Lage ist. Hauptsache RL-Flame ohne Sinn und Verstand, einfach nur armseelig. Setzen, 6.


----------



## Torode (21. März 2012)

Ihr würdet euch doch auch noch flamen, wenn das Spiel wieder Spieler hinzugewinnen würde, bzw. wenn es jeder Mensch der Welt spielen würde und es als das beste Spiel der Welt zählen würde.

Fakt ist:

- Das Spiel ist kommerziell gesehen auf dem absteigenden Ast, da eine doch erhebliche Zahl aktiver Abonnenten dem Spiel den Rücken gekehrt hatte. Offensichtlich scheint das dem Spiel nicht großartig zu schaden, da Blizzard die Schiene weiter entlangfährt. Zu MoP ist natürlich zu erwarten, dass die Spielerzahl wieder steigt.

- Das Spiel ist nicht leichter geworden, Bossmechaniken werden seit jeher immer schwerer (Vergleich: Ragnaros (MC) zu Ragnaros (FL)), die RaidVORBEREITUNG ist jedoch einfacher geworden (kaum Notwendigkeit so etwas wie Resistenzen zu sammeln, keine Raidvorquests notwendig), aufgrund der immer beliebteren Progressorientierung der Gilden scheint es, als ob der Raidcontent einfacher werden würde, da immer mehr Gilden in scheinbar immer kürzerer Zeit den Content erledigen, was aber viele missverstehen ist, dass es im Gegensatz zu damals nunmal kaum Contentblocker gibt, die einfach nicht legbar waren weil einem Ressourcen fehlten wie Resistenz, Schaden, usw. (letztes Beispiel für einen Contentblocker war der Lich King, den man ohne Buff nicht so schnell gelegt hätte) und die Gilden den Content "ernsthafter" (Guides anschauen) vorbereiten und angehen

- Das Spiel ist bequemer geworden, Dinge die Neulingen und Alteingesessenen das Spielen erschwert haben, wurden komfortabel gelöst (Portale, Flugmeisterpunkte, Quests,.....)

- Scheinbar fehlende Innovation, Kleinigkeiten, die durchaus seit längerem gewünscht werden, werden nicht erfüllt (Housing, neue Tänze, ....)


Gibt noch andere Punkte aber das sind ja so die hauptsächlich Aufzählten. Ist das Spiel deswegen schlecht?


----------



## Sano (21. März 2012)

Von dem Spiegel-Bericht ist mir nur eines im Gedächtnis geblieben: 

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]"Auch meine Mitgliedschaft ist im vergangenen Monat ausgelaufen. Für immer."[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]Klar! Über den Neuanfang in zwei Monaten oder spätestens zum Addon wird[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]von Ihm natürlich kein Bericht verfasst und im Spiegel abgedruckt. ;-)[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]Er ist dann ja viel zu beschäftigt mit dem Spiel! [/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]Gruß Sano[/font]


----------



## Elektron1 (21. März 2012)

Also dass sich ein Magazin wie der Spiegel zu einem solchen emotionalen Artikel zu einem Computer Spiel hinreissen lässt.. omg. 
Die Welt hat hat anscheinend keine Probleme bzw. Themen mehr oder der Spiegel zu den echten Themen dieser Welt wohl keine Ideen/Meinung mehr.
Der ganze Artikel ist oberflächlich und könnte auch mit "WOW- mein persönliches MIMMIMi" 
überschrieben sein. 

so long


----------



## Akium (21. März 2012)

Hohavik schrieb:


> 1% Spielerschwund im letzten Quartal wo gleichzeitig SWTOR auf den Markt kam? Holla die Waldfee.....



Jup. Die Leute die von WoW erstmal zu SW ToR sind haben sicherlich taggenau bei WoW gekündigt.  Geh mal davon aus, dass die nahezu alle noch nen aktiven WoW Account hatten. 
Desweiteren sind die Zahlen per 31.12. sicherlich sehr nett anzusehen, da der WoW Contentpatch noch ganz frisch war. Die Zahlen zum 31.12 kannste mal getrost knicken. 

Die Realität erlebt man auf mittelprächtigen Servern hautnah: gähnende Leere




> Muss ich den Dungeonbrowser nutzen?



Den sng-channel kann man ja clevererweise ausserhalb der Hauptstäde nicht nutzen. Stundenlang in die Hauptstadt stellen, und ne Gruppe suchen für Maurodon oder den versunkenen Tempel. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Derulu (21. März 2012)

Torode schrieb:


> - Scheinbar fehlende Innovation, Kleinigkeiten, die durchaus seit längerem gewünscht werden, werden nicht erfüllt (Housing, neue Tänze, ....)



"Housing" ist keine Kleinigkeit sondern bedarf eines enormen Ressourceneinsatz (vor allem, da dies bisher ja noch nie geplant war) und damit Kosten, die für die Entwickler in keinem Verhältnis zum erwarteten Nutzen stehen 



Akium schrieb:


> Die Realität erlebt man auf mittelprächtigen Servern hautnah: gähnende Leere



So geht es mir auf meinem mittelprächtigen SW:ToR-Server aber auch 
Gerade mal 11 Leute um 20 Uhr im Startgebiet der Sith, 75 Leute auf der Imperialen Flotte...

Ich weiß also nicht, ob man von diesem Eindruck darauf schließen kann, dass keiner oder viel weniger spielen (ja der Server hatte zu Release 20-35 Minuten Warteschlange^^)

Achja und du kannst dich gerne wieder auf mich einschießen, sofern dir das ein Bedürfnis ist...


----------



## Mikehoof (21. März 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Traurig, wenn man weder zum richtigen Lesen noch Verstehen in der Lage ist. Hauptsache RL-Flame ohne Sinn und Verstand, einfach nur armseelig. Setzen, 6.



Tut mir leid wenn deine tolle Schlüsselerlebnis Geschichte nicht den gewünschten Anklang gefunden hat. Ich verstehe den Sinn und Zweck hinter deinem Beitrag schon aber es ist halt so lächerlich pseudo philosophisch geschrieben das ich einfach was dazu schreiben mußte. Deine tolle Erkenntins über das Leben als solches ist halt flach flacher am ..... usw. Jeder Blick in die Zeitung oder jedes mal Nachrichten schauen sollte jedem klar machen das es wichtigeres als einen Spiegel Artikel gibt in dem es sich um WoW dreht. Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich das es einer der unwichtigsten Artikel ever auf dieser Seite ist. Da braucht es echt keinen Fremden um das klarzustellen *lach*


----------



## Akium (21. März 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Der Tag ist noch jung und trotzdem hatte ich schon ein Schlüsselerlebnis....... ///
> 
> 
> ........./Moralpredigt Ende



Und ? Hast du Taten gezeigt ? z.B. der Dame 20 € geschenkt, und dafür auf die nächste Gamecard verzichtet ? Vermutlich nicht. Also kneif dir ne Moralpredigt. Zu sowas ist nur derjenige berechtigt, der wirklich was tut.


----------



## Fremder123 (21. März 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Den sng-channel kann man ja clevererweise ausserhalb der Hauptstäde nicht nutzen. Stundenlang in die Hauptstadt stellen, und ne Gruppe suchen für Maurodon oder den versunkenen Tempel. Viel Erfolg.


Naja, bei solchen Beispielen hättest Du aber auch vor Jahren schon kein Glück gehabt. Erinnere mich an WotLK, wo mir als letzter Dungeonheld-Erfolg noch Occulus hc fehlte. Meinst Du ich hab auch nur einen aus der Gilde dazu bewegen können? "Da geh ich nie wieder freiwillig rein" war der einhellige Tenor. Das gleiche halt bei solch ungeliebten Beispielen wie Deinen (Tempel freilich vor der Umarbeitung zur Scheibenwelt, was totaler Mist war).



Akium schrieb:


> Und ? Hast du Taten gezeigt ? z.B. der Dame 20 &#8364; geschenkt, und dafür auf die nächste Gamecard verzichtet ? Vermutlich nicht. Also kneif dir ne Moralpredigt. Zu sowas ist nur derjenige berechtigt, der wirklich was tut.


Wieder ein Beispiel für das niedrige Niveau hier. Traurig hätte anderes erwartet. Na dann ereifert euch mal schön weiter über all das Schlechte in WoW und die böse Mama Blizzard. In Bezug auf den Flamer zuvor stellt sich dahingehend die Frage, wer denn nun ein wenig frische Luft nötig hätte.


----------



## Akium (21. März 2012)

Zangor schrieb:


> Ein Game, dass sich nur auf Pros ausrichten würde, hätte sich nicht einmal ein Addon leisten können.



Es geht nicht um "Pro`s" . Es geht darum, dass selbst Casuals wie der Spiegel-Redakteur in nahezu der gesamten Spielwelt keine Herausforderungen mehr finden. 

Der Spiegel-Artikel deutet in keinster Weise darauf hin, dass der Schreiber zur Pro-Fraktion gehörte.


----------



## Leviathan666 (21. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinungen und Eindrücke als "Situationsbeschreibung" zu bezeichnen
> 
> um die 10.000.000 Spieler spielen das Spiel...die sind natürlich alle so enttäuscht, darum zahlen sie auch weiterhin für etwas, das ihnen nicht gefällt



Ja, weil sie D3, die MOP-Beta und ein Mount für nen Jahrespass bekommen.


----------



## szene333 (21. März 2012)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Ja, weil sie D3, die MOP-Beta und ein Mount für nen Jahrespass bekommen.



Das sehe ich genau so. Das hätte WOW vor 3 Jahren niemals nötig gehabt. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Kundenservice. Das ist in meinen Augen ein "verzweifelter" Versuch, die doch recht stark sinkenden Abozahlen zu stoppen


----------



## Fremder123 (21. März 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Der Spiegel-Artikel deutet in keinster Weise darauf hin, dass der Schreiber zur Pro-Fraktion gehörte.


Besser gesagt: Er deutet auf überhaupt nichts hin. Hier mal die Stelle aus dem Artikel den Schwierigkeitsgrad betreffend:

_"Die Gegner stellen keine Bedrohung mehr da. Der Erhalt legendärer Waffen, erhabener Titel oder besonderer Fähigkeiten ist keine Frage mehr des Könnens, sondern nur der Spielzeit. Taktik beim Kampf ist bis zum Endgame nicht mehr nötig. Häufig reicht das wahllose Tastendrücken, um sich der Gefahren der Kriegswelt zu entledigen. Der Spielspaß ist auf der Strecke geblieben.

Es ist, als träte man gegen Schachcomputer auf niedrigster Schwierigkeitsstufe an. Oder gegen einen Sechsjährigen im Armdrücken. Am Ende ist man zwar ungeschlagen, aber eine wirkliche Großtat ist das nicht."
_
Was soll das sein? Nichts als substanzlose Phrasen, abgedroschene und nichtssagende Floskeln. Kein Beispiel, keine nähere Erläuterung. Was ist denn gemeint? Low Level mit/ ohne Erbstücke? High End mit Heroic-Equip? Erhabene Titel nur eine Frage der Zeit also. Hat er den Feuerfürsten? Den Drachentöter? Den Retter von Azeroth? Warum rennen auch jetzt noch so wenige damit rum wenn es doch so easy going und nur eine Frage der Zeit ist? Müsste ja mit T13 hc-Equip ein Kinderspiel sein, oder vielleicht doch nicht? Was davon hat er bewältigt dass es ihm das Recht gibt dieses Spiel als zu einfach zu bezeichnen? Nichts davon wird erörtert, nichts erwähnt, nur blabla was es so schon in hunderten Threads gibt, die aber teilweise wenigsten die Dinge beim Namen nannten. Und gerade das macht den Artikel so überflüssig, jeder Weinthread im offiziellen Forum ist klarer formuliert als das nebulöse Geseier dieses Möchtegern-Autoren, der dafür auch noch von einigen gefeiert wird.

Komisch, dass nach dem doch recht anspruchsvollen Cata-Start die Foren in einem Tränenmeer versanken, weil Instanzen wie die ungenerften heroischen Todesminen im Extremfall gut und gern mal mehrere Stunden in Anspruch nehmen konnten und die T11-Raids schon bei den ersten Bossen für Ottonormalspieler knüppelhart waren. Komisch, dass man bei Release von 4.1 kaum eine intakte 5er Gruppe für ZG/ ZA fand, weil es dort teilweise so derbe aufs M**l gab dass viele völlig überfordert und schreiend aus den Instanzen flohen. Komisch, dass der Höhepunkt der offiziellen Spielerschaft Ende WotLK erreicht war, wo doch gerade dieses Addon das "Alles wird zu leicht"-Dilemma entfachte. Komisch, dass in eben diesem ach so einfachen WotLK ICC-gerüstete Tanks scharenweise aus den Hallen der Reflexion hc flüchteten, sobald nur der Ladebildschirm auftauchte. Das alles und noch mehr lässt es nicht sehr glaubhaft erscheinen, dass der Großteil der Spielerschaft mit den Zuständen von Classic/ BC heute noch glücklich würde. Aber redet euch das ruhig weiter ein.



szene333 schrieb:


> Das ist in meinen Augen ein "verzweifelter" Versuch, die doch recht stark sinkenden Abozahlen zu stoppen


Sicher. Nur was ist daran verwerflich?


----------



## win3ermute (21. März 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Besser gesagt: Er deutet auf überhaupt nichts hin. Hier mal die Stelle aus dem Artikel den Schwierigkeitsgrad betreffend:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Was soll das sein? Nichts als substanzlose Phrasen, abgedroschene und nichtssagende Floskeln. Kein Beispiel, keine nähere Erläuterung.



Wie ich oben schon erwähnte, scheint die Fähigkeit "im Zusammenhang lesen" nicht mehr sonderlich ausgeprägt:

_"Taktik beim Kampf ist bis zum Endgame nicht mehr nötig. Häufig reicht das wahllose Tastendrücken, um sich der Gefahren der Kriegswelt zu entledigen. Der Spielspaß ist auf der Strecke geblieben. "
_

War das so schwierig, ein paar Sätze im Zusammenhang zu lesen?

Edit:



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Komisch, dass nach dem doch recht anspruchsvollen Cata-Start die Foren in einem Tränenmeer versanken, weil Instanzen wie die ungenerften heroischen Todesminen im Extremfall gut und gern mal mehrere Stunden in Anspruch nehmen konnten und die T11-Raids schon bei den ersten Bossen für Ottonormalspieler knüppelhart waren.



Nur komisch, daß das Tränenmeer danach nicht nur nicht aufhörte, sondern sich trotz Vereinfachungen sogar in zurückgegangenen Abozahlen widerspiegelte. Kritisiert wird eben von irgendeiner Seite immer - die Kunst ist, dort die Balance zu finden, wo die Leute zwar quengeln, dennoch aber im Grunde zufrieden weiterspielen (siehe BC).


----------



## Hubautz (21. März 2012)

Auszug aus dem Artikel:

_"Früher mussten sich diese Archetypen ergänzen, sich suchen, finden und dann Aufgaben gemeinsam erledigen. Man tat das, was dem Multiplayer-Spiel seinen Namen gibt - man spielte mit anderen Menschen zusammen. Heute gilt das Suchen und Finden in "WoW" als reine Zeitverschwendung."

_Das ist meines Erachtens das eigentliche Problem. Ich kann einen Char auf 85 leveln und ihn mit passablen epics ausstatten ohne auch nur jemals ein Wort mit einem Mitspieler gewechselt zu haben. Das führt den Begriff „Multiplayer" ad absurdum und führt zwangsläufig dazu, dass die ganze Sache langweilig wird.

Wer das nicht tut und noch mit anderen kommuniziert, wird länger und mehr Spaß haben.


----------



## VILOGITY (21. März 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um "Pro`s" . Es geht darum, dass selbst Casuals wie der Spiegel-Redakteur in nahezu der gesamten Spielwelt keine Herausforderungen mehr finden.
> 
> Der Spiegel-Artikel deutet in keinster Weise darauf hin, dass der Schreiber zur Pro-Fraktion gehörte.



Jo aber der Artikel is halt länger als eine SMS und damit haben viele schon Probleme.


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. März 2012)

Artikel anfangs gelesen, dann nur noch überflogen und letztlich für Bullshit erklärt. Der Autor gibt nur den allgemeinen Hater-Tenor wieder und ist für mich in keinster Weise relevant oder repräsentativ - irgendwo müssen die hohen Spielerzahlen ja herkommen!


----------



## szene333 (21. März 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Sicher. Nur was ist daran verwerflich?



Überhaupt nichts. Aber wenn ich ein Produkt habe, deren Verkaufszahlen nach unten gehen, versuche ich nicht, das mit irgendwelchen Rabattaktionen aufzuhalten. Vielmehr mache ich mir Gedanken, ob vlt z.B. die Qualität noch die selbe ist. Dieses Jahrespassangebot hat ja letztendlich auch nur eine kurzfristige Wirkung.


----------



## Fremder123 (21. März 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Vielmehr mache ich mir Gedanken, ob vlt z.B. die Qualität noch die selbe ist. Dieses Jahrespassangebot hat ja letztendlich auch nur eine kurzfristige Wirkung.


Das ist um Gottes Willen nicht böse gemeint, aber so ist reichlich naiv gedacht. Sicher ist der Jahrspass nur eine Auffang- bzw. Verzögerungstaktik, aber es wurde ja auch keiner gezwungen diesen abzuschließen. Und es sollte mal nach all den Jahren doch langsam durchdringen, dass Blizzard ein Konzern ist, eine Firma die wirtschaftet und Geld verdient/ verdienen will. Es sind nicht die netten Onkels und Tanten von nebenan, denen nur unser Seelenheil am Herzen liegt. Es sind kühl kalkulierende Personen, die natürlich mit diesen und jenen Mitteln versuchen, Kundschaft zu halten bzw. zurückzugewinnen. Das funktioniert manchmal und manchmal auch nicht.

Die Tage, wo ein Jordan Mechner Prince of Persia noch zu Hause auf dem Heimcomputer im Alleingang entwickeln oder Bill Gates seine Programme in der Garage zusammenbastelte und dementsprechend vor allem Herzblut das Motiv der Tat war, sind nun mal vorbei. Leider.


----------



## Su-Si (21. März 2012)

Der Artikelschreiber steht mit seiner Ansicht sicherlich nicht alleine da, um das festzustellen muss man nur die einschlägigen Foren lesen. 

Er hat versucht (sich) zu erklären, woran es (seiner Meinung nach) liegen kann, dass (für ihn) die Luft raus ist. Ich kann hier nicht den Versuch erkennen, zwanghaft etwas Schlechtes herbeizureden, sondern lese den Artikel schon so, dass er das, was er sagt, auch so meint. Auch seine Konsequenz hat er gezogen, er hat aufgehört. 

Selbstverständlich handelt es sich hier um die subjektive Ansicht des Autors, was denn auch sonst??? Ebenso muss es sich NATÜRLICH auch immer um subjektive Ansichten hier im Forum handeln, wenn ein Standpunkt zum Besten gegeben wird. Ich meine nicht, dass man nun zwangsläufig nun immer eine Einleitung á la "meiner Meinung nach" oder "ich finde" voranstellen muss, damit diese Selbstverständlichkeit noch einmal extra verdeutlicht wird. Insofern verstehe ich auch einige Moderator-Postings hier nicht so ganz, dem ein oder anderen war offenbar es besonders wichtig darauf hinzuweisen, dass weder der Artikel, noch die hier vertretenen Meinungen objektiv sind/sein können. Man darf davon ausgehen, dass dies allen bewusst ist. Wenn also wer schreibt, dass der Spiegelartikel "recht" hat, dann dürfte ohne weitere Umstände klar sein, dass gesagt werden sollte, der Arktikel hat "seiner Meinung nach recht". An dieser Stelle eine Diskussion anuzfangen, dass es "richtig" und "Falsch" hier nicht gibt, finde ich überaus überflüssig.

Vieles an dem Artikel kann ich i.Ü. gut nachvollziehen. Ich bin auch kein Freund davon, dass man nun bei keiner Quest mehr auf Andrese angewiesen ist. Ich bin auch gegen den Dungeon-Finder, auch wenn das sicherlich Viele anders sehen. Insbesondere bin ich auch gegen das Teleportieren zum Dungeon und überhaupt gegen alles, was dazu führt, dass man nur noch in der stadt hocken und warten muss, bis irgendetwas passiert. Ebenso bin ich gegen die seit Wotlk bestehende Ansicht von Blizz, jeder müsse alles sehen können, denn wie kann das nur umgesetzt werden? Indem man alles so erleichtert, dass selbst der letzte Voll**** (der sich natürlich aber für einen Könner hält, Selbstüberschätzung liegt offenbar entweder in der Natur des Menschen oder aber zumindest in der Natur des Computerspielers) den gesamten Content (sofort) sehen kann. Dass das für ambitioniertere Spieler ein Problem wird, ist klar. Da es selbstverständlich auch langweilig sein muss, das gesamte Spiel nur noch auf den Endcontent zu reduzieren, helfen da auch Entgegnungen nicht, welche Beschwerden mit dem Hinweis abbügeln, man habe den Endboss noch nicht im Hero-Mode gelegt. Ja und? Trotzdem langweilig?

Für mich gibt es zumindest noch genügend Grund, das Spiel zu spielen, ich suche mir einfach Teile aus dem Spiel heraus, die mir noch Spass machen, ob ich nun mit einem Char nur PvP spiele oder die alten Schlachtzugsinis spiele. Von dem Weg, den Blizz eingeschlagen hat, bin ich aber überhaupt nicht überzeugt. Diese verbalen Kämpfe um die Meinungshoheit diesbezüglich verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht. Wenn es mir dann zu viel geworden ist, höre ich auf. Werde auch kein Posting darüber verfassen und erst recht keinen Zeitungsartikel, versprochen. Habe da kein Sendungsbewusstsein. Ist der Drops gelutscht, ist es eben gut gewesen.

Ich bin aber recht fix hier ins Forum gegangen, nachdem ich den Spiegel-Artikel gelesen habe, weil ich mir schon gedacht habe, dass hier die Wogen ein wenig höher als sonst schlagen Ihr habt mich nicht enttäuscht^^

(Und ja, ich finde auch, dass so ein Artikel nicht dringend in den Spiegel gehört...in die Printversion wird er es wohl auch net schaffen, die Online-Version gleicht sich ja immer mal wieder ein wenig der Bild an, was den Wert einiger Beiträge angeht. Aber man muss es ja auch net lesen...) 



[Der gesamte vorstehende Beitrag ist aus der subjektiven Sichtweise des Verfassers geschrieben, spiegelt nicht die Auffassung aller Leser/User/Spieler wider und erhebt nicht den Anspruch objektiv zu sein. Der Verfasser erlaubt sich zudem, kritisch den Neuerungen gegenüber eingestellt zu sein und trotzdem weiterhin an dem Spiel teilzunehmen, solange er sich noch durch dieses genügend unterhalten fühlt. Zuletzt erlaubt sich der Verfasser darauf hinzuweisen, dass er mit seiner - subjektiven - Meinung niemandes Einstellung zum Spiel in Frage stellen möchte.]


----------



## Akium (21. März 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> _
> _
> Was soll das sein? Nichts als substanzlose Phrasen, abgedroschene und nichtssagende Floskeln. Kein Beispiel, keine nähere Erläuterung. Was ist denn gemeint? Low Level mit/ ohne Erbstücke? High End mit Heroic-Equip? Erhabene Titel nur eine Frage der Zeit also. Hat er den Feuerfürsten? Den Drachentöter? Den Retter von Azeroth?



Muss man hier wirklich Beispiele nennen ? 

Früher: Elite Oger in ner Höhle im Schlingdorntal. Allein unschaffbar. Selbst mit 3 Mann nicht einfach. Heute ? Hingehen, umpupsen, fertig. 

Früher: Normaler Instanzrun 5er Instanz : Lvl 20 - 50: Stoff-DD hat Aggro. Er liegt innerhalb von Sekunden im Staub. Heute. Einfach weiter nuken. Mob fällt.. 

Früher: Knüppelharte Questreihen im Schattenmondtal z.B. , mit wirklichem Reiz. Heute: Schattenhochland.. durchquesten.. nach ein paar Stunden erledigt ohne den Hauch von Gefahr. 

Früher: Ansage von Tank. Hier bitte Sheeppull. Zeichen drauf, wer für was zuständig ist. Heute. Reinstürmen, AE-Aggro, umnuken. 

Früher: Die Suche nach zwei vermissten Kundschaftern um ne Quest in Goldhain abzuschliessen. Einer liegt mitten in nem Murloclager. An den ranzukommen, ohne zu sterben war nicht ganz so einfach. Die beiden Kundschafter erstmal finden...^^ Heute: Auf der Map werden die Punkte schön bunt angezeigt. Das Murloclager ist so ungefährlich, dass man allein alle pullen kann, und sie umkloppt. 

Das alles sind Dinge die man als kleine Beispiele für den verschwundenen Reiz anführen kann. Man kann diese Liste endlos erweitern. Diese Reize konnte man erleben, ohne sich auch nur eine Sekunde Gedanken über einen Raid oder gar den Endcontent gemacht zu haben. 

Wieviele Leute sind in BC nach Sunwell gelaufen ? Die Wenigsten. Und trotzdem hatte man lang Zeit zu tun. 

Erbstücke sind bei der Questerei unerheblich, da es selbst mit billigstem Questequip vollkommen gefahrlos ist, und nur max 3 Sekunden je Mob länger dauert. 

Was sollen denn Titel schon aussagen ? Titel waren immer ne Belohnung für die Pro-Fraktion. Ein Casual der bisschen Anspruch in der Spielwelt erleben will, war nie auf Titel aus die man im Raid bekommt, zumindest solange sie aktuell sind. Auch Acm-Points sind nie der Knaller gewesen. Mit der Einführung von diesem Quatsch, fing es schon an, dass Qualität aus dem Spiel genommen wurde, zugunsten von aufgesetzten Grinding-Pseudo-Inhalten.


----------



## teroa (21. März 2012)

naja so ganz unrecht hat der schreiber aber nicht..aus westlicher sicht...

mann darf nicht vergessen mehr als 70% der spieler kommen aus dem asiatischen raum und die haben nen anderen spielgeschmack als der rest der welt (siehe die zig millionen ftp grinder games)


----------



## szene333 (21. März 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das ist um Gottes Willen nicht böse gemeint, aber so ist reichlich naiv gedacht. Sicher ist der Jahrspass nur eine Auffang- bzw. Verzögerungstaktik, aber es wurde ja auch keiner gezwungen diesen abzuschließen. Und es sollte mal nach all den Jahren doch langsam durchdringen, dass Blizzard ein Konzern ist, eine Firma die wirtschaftet und Geld verdient/ verdienen will. Es sind nicht die netten Onkels und Tanten von nebenan, denen nur unser Seelenheil am Herzen liegt. Es sind kühl kalkulierende Personen, die natürlich mit diesen und jenen Mitteln versuchen, Kundschaft zu halten bzw. zurückzugewinnen. Das funktioniert manchmal und manchmal auch nicht.



Kein Widerspruch (außer das mit dem naiv  ). Aber seit wann ist es naiv, über Qualität erfolgreich zu sein?


----------



## Fremder123 (21. März 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Aber seit wann ist es naiv, über Qualität erfolgreich zu sein?


Ist es natürlich nicht. Einzig der sichtbare Schock vieler Spieler zu merken, dass Blizzard eben kein Kurverein aus Herzogenaurach ist, sondern mit dem was sie tun auch und vor allem maximalen Profit zu schlagen. Ja, diesen Schock nenne ich eine naive Sichtweise. War nicht auf Dich bezogen, ich hab nur die Aussage mal aufgegriffen.

Stichwort Qualität: Was versteht man denn darunter? Ist eine Vereinfachung von Inhalt XY ein Mangel an Qualität oder ein Zugeständnis an einen großen Teil der Kundschaft (sprich Kapitalsbringer)? Ist das dann gut oder schlecht und muss das vielleicht jeder einzlne für sich selbst herausfinden? Warum spielen noch soviele WoW wenn doch alles schlecht ist? Sind wir wirklich alles Suchtis und kommen von eigentlich verhasstem Sündenpfuhl nur nicht weg wie von Spielern anderer Spieler immer mal gern kopflos in den Raum geworfen? Oder sind die Zustände am Ende doch gar nicht soooo schlimm wie es mancher gern sehen möchte?



Akium schrieb:


> Ein Casual der bisschen Anspruch in der Spielwelt erleben will, war nie auf Titel aus die man im Raid bekommt, zumindest solange sie aktuell sind.


Bist Du Dir da sicher? Du willst also sagen, dass keiner neidisch auf jene Spieler geschaut hat, die fähig genug waren es mit den pösen und schwer zu bezwingenden Purschen aufzunehmen? Und die nachher als Hand von Adal in schillernder Rüstung in der jeweiligen Hauptstadt ihr Äußeres zur Schau trugen? Du bist Dir sicher dass der große Teil der Spielerschaft nicht gedacht (oder dies in Foren zum Ausdruck gebracht) hat "Das will ich auch" - alternativ begleitet von "13 &#8364;!11" - und dass Blizzard WotLK darum nur aus Jux und Dollerei vereinfachte? Verzeih, wenn ich hier dezente Zweifel hege.



Akium schrieb:


> Auch Acm-Points sind nie der Knaller gewesen. Mit der Einführung von diesem Quatsch, fing es schon an, dass Qualität aus dem Spiel genommen wurde, zugunsten von aufgesetzten Grinding-Pseudo-Inhalten.


Nun, das ist Deine Sicht der Dinge und die ist für Dich gut und richtig. Andere, wie ich einst auch, sehen in den Erfolgen hie und da einen nicht unerheblichen Anreiz auch mal abseits der Norm etwas zu tun. Wieviele Stunden hat es mich angespornt, Ruffraktionen zu erhöhen für eben jene Erfolge. Fraktionen, die ich anderenfalls nicht mal erwähnenswert gefunden hätte. Wieviele Stunden hat es allabendlich, wenn die Kinder im Bett waren, gekostet Reit- und Haustiere zu sammeln. Mag nicht jedermanns Geschmack sein, aber alles kann, nichts muss. Es war auch nicht immer nur Spaß dabei, aber ich hatte ein Ziel. Und das ist es doch was in einem in der Regel täglich gespielten MMO zählt oder? Dass man Spaß und/ oder Ziele hat, die man spielerisch zu erreichen versucht. Wie diese dann aussehen, muss jeder für sich selbst definieren.


----------



## skyline930 (21. März 2012)

> Mit dem nächsten Add-on soll alles schöner werden. "Mists of Pandaria" wartet mit einer pandabärigen Rasse auf, die Kung Fu beherrscht. Weiterhin wird es eine Arena geben, in der die Spieler ihre gesammelten Haustierchen in den Kampf schicken können. Kung Fu Panda und Pokémon in der Kriegswelt. *Es fehlt nur noch, dass man hier bald mit verärgerten Vögeln um sich schießen kann.*



So sehr ich den Spiegel auch hasse, aber gerade hab ich nen Lachflash. 

Naja, es ist halt der Spiegel. Oh, Putin ist schon wieder egal, über den Arabischen Frühling gibts grade auch nichts mehr, Frankreich ist schon wieder ausgelutscht, die Amis haben noch keinen Krieg angefangen, wir haben nichts zu berichten .. ach bashen wir wieder ein bisschen beliebige Spiele/Menschen/Comms/wasauchimmer.

Mehr schreib ich auch nicht, das Thema ist eh schon mehr als zu genüge besprochen worden ..


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. März 2012)

wenn ich mir diesen artikel so durchlese, finde ich darin genau meine meinung wieder.


----------



## Boccanegra (21. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> "Housing" ist keine Kleinigkeit sondern bedarf eines enormen Ressourceneinsatz (vor allem, da dies bisher ja noch nie geplant war)



"Housing" war ursprünglich sehr wohl geplant bzw. sollte eigentlich schon  zu Start von WOW kommen. Wurde dann aber irgend wann gecancelt.


----------



## Teena (21. März 2012)

(Gilden)Housing ist immer wieder Thema - zu jedem Addon, vielleicht kommt es ja irgendwann mal!


----------



## Derulu (21. März 2012)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> "Housing" war ursprünglich sehr wohl geplant bzw. sollte eigentlich schon zu Start von WOW kommen. Wurde dann aber irgend wann gecancelt.



"Geplant" ist vll. das falsche Wort....."in den Spieldateien, die schlussendlich verwendet wurden, nicht vorgesehen", triffts wohl eher (es müsste quasi von 0 weggeplant werden) ...und bekommt man nicht mit MoP einen eigenen persönlichen "Bauernhof" (das ist doch "Housing" im allerallerweitesten Sinne)?


----------



## Felix^^ (21. März 2012)

Fittichklopfer schrieb:


> ich finde der beitrag passt zum spiegel, die rücken sich das immer so zurecht wie sie es gerne hätten.



Machen das nicht ALLE Medien?

Ich habs mir garnicht durchgelesen. Bla Bla früher war alles besser.


----------



## Totebone (21. März 2012)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> "Housing" war ursprünglich sehr wohl geplant bzw. sollte eigentlich schon zu Start von WOW kommen. Wurde dann aber irgend wann gecancelt.



Zwischen geplant und gebaut liegen tausende arbeitsstunden. 

Zum Thema Pandas und Pkmn:
Hört auf mit der Kong Fu Panda kacke. Die Pandaren und ihre gesammte Kultur wurden bereits 2003 beschrieben, als KFP noch nicht mal in Planung war.
Und Pkmn... Ich bin mir sicher, dass min. 75% hier pkmn früher gespielt haben und das Pet System musste überarbeitet werden. 150 Pets von denen man 1 mal draußen hat macht kein Sinn.
Das Kampfsystem ist eine super Idee und ich weis nich warum man daran was kritisieren muss.


> "Geplant" ist vll. das falsche Wort....."in den Spieldateien, die schlussendlich verwendet wurden, nicht vorgesehen", triffts wohl eher (es müsste quasi von 0 weggeplant werden) ...und bekommt man nicht mit MoP einen eigenen persönlichen "Bauernhof" (das ist doch "Housing" im allerallerweitesten Sinne)?


Just an other daily zone...


----------



## Thestixxxx (21. März 2012)

Sano schrieb:


> Von dem Spiegel-Bericht ist mir nur eines im Gedächtnis geblieben:
> 
> [font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]"Auch meine Mitgliedschaft ist im vergangenen Monat ausgelaufen. Für immer."[/font]
> [font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]
> ...



Ach der Typ ist sicher schon lange wieder ingame. ^^


----------



## Dalfi (21. März 2012)

Traurig, dass die Leute nicht einfach in die Acc-Verwaltung gehen und kündigen können ohne danach nen 3 Seiten-Flame-Thread zu verfassen wie Schieße WoW ist.


----------



## Akium (22. März 2012)

> Bist Du Dir da sicher? Du willst also sagen, dass keiner neidisch auf jene Spieler geschaut hat, die fähig genug waren es mit den pösen und schwer zu bezwingenden Purschen aufzunehmen? Und die nachher als Hand von Adal in schillernder Rüstung in der jeweiligen Hauptstadt ihr Äußeres zur Schau trugen? .



Na sicher war ne "Hand von Adal" ne Hausnummer. Trotzdem für unglaublich viele Leute unerreichbar, und trotzdem hatten sie unendlich Spaß im Game. 

Ich hab Sunwell damals nie gesehen, war für uns unschaffbar. Trotzdem hatten wir Spaß im Black Temple oder ZA bzw mit nem Twink in dem breiten Angebot an fordernden 5er hcs . 


War es nicht gar relativ zeitnah, dass Acm-Points eingeführt wurden, und im Gegenzug sämtliche Elitegegner aus der Spielwelt verschwanden ? Ich weiss es nicht mehr genau. Zu lange her. Für meinen persönlichen Geschmack hätte ich lieber eine spannende Spielwelt behalten. 

Natürlich rede ich nur von den Dingen die mir persönlich an WoW gefallen. Und da muss ich feststellen, dass das Konto "gefällt mir" im Laufe der Zeit immer leerer wird, während das Konto "interessiert mich nicht" im Laufe der Zeit immer voller.	Nichts anders hat auch der Spiegel-Redakteur getan. 

Das Spiel wandelt sich. Das Spiel muss sich aus betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründen vermutlich auch wandeln. Ich behaupte gar, dass Blizz kaufmännisch alles goldrichtig macht. 
Wenn ich dort Chef wäre, würde ich auch lieber die Kohle von nem kaufbaren Mount einsacken, anstatt enorm viel Aufwand in zusätzliche Instanzen zu stecken.^^


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2012)

Das eigentliche Problem dabei Akium (und warum es einen seltsamen Beigeschmack hat):

Du stellst das selbe für dich fest, ebenso wie es der Journalist des Spiegels macht und tust dies auch, so wie er, kund. Du tust dies in einem Medium, das sich direkt und fast ausschließlich an die ebenfalls in die Materie involvierte Personengruppe und Leserschaft richtet. Der "Journalist" macht inhaltlich zwar exakt das selbe, nur tut er dies in einem nicht zur Materie passenden Medium, seiner Zeitung, deren Zielgruppe mit Sicherheit relativ wenig Schnittpunkte mit der Zielgruppe des angesprochenen Themas hat. Seine Leser sind vorrangig in der Materie über die der er hier schreibt, gar nicht bewandert und verstehen daher seinen Bericht eher als Zusammenfassung von (absoluten) Tatsachen (wie es bei Zeitungen und ihren Berichten normalerweise "Brauch" ist, für persönliche Ansichten und Meinungen gibt es in Zeitungen eigene "Rubriken" in denen ausgewählte Reporter ihre Sicht der Dinge darstellen können), nicht als Darstellung einer pesönlichen Meinung und werden sich vermutlich nicht so weit damit befasst haben, um sich ihre eigene Meinung bilden zu können. Das ist in etwa so, als würde in der Onlineausgabe der auto-Bild ein Journalist einen Bericht darüber schreiben, wie schlecht er inzwischen die Inszenierungen der Aufführungen der Berliner Staatsoper findet- ein geringer Bruchteil der Leserschaft wird es verstehen, ein Großteil aber als Tatsachenbericht aufnehmen und ohne sich selbst je eine eigene Meinung dazu zu bilden, diese persönliche Meinung des Autors übernehmen, schließlich stand es ja so in der "Zeitung"


----------



## szene333 (22. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem dabei Akium (und warum es einen seltsamen Beigeschmack hat):
> 
> Du stellst das selbe für dich fest, ebenso wie es der Journalist des Spiegels macht und tust dies auch, so wie er, kund. Du tust dies in einem Medium, das sich direkt und fast ausschließlich an die ebenfalls in die Materie involvierte Personengruppe und Leserschaft richtet. Der "Journalist" macht inhaltlich zwar exakt das selbe, nur tut er dies in einem nicht zur Materie passenden Medium, seiner Zeitung, deren Zielgruppe mit Sicherheit relativ wenig Schnittpunkte mit der Zielgruppe des angesprochenen Themas hat. Seine Leser sind vorrangig in der Materie über die der er hier schreibt, gar nicht bewandert und verstehen daher seinen Bericht eher als Zusammenfassung von (absoluten) Tatsachen (wie es bei Zeitungen und ihren Berichten normalerweise "Brauch" ist, für persönliche Ansichten und Meinungen gibt es in Zeitungen eigene "Rubriken" in denen ausgewählte Reporter ihre Sicht der Dinge darstellen können), nicht als Darstellung einer pesönlichen Meinung und werden sich vermutlich nicht so weit damit befasst haben, um sich ihre eigene Meinung bilden zu können. Das ist in etwa so, als würde in der Onlineausgabe der auto-Bild ein Journalist einen Bericht darüber schreiben, wie schlecht er inzwischen die Inszenierungen der Aufführungen der Berliner Staatsoper findet- ein geringer Bruchteil der Leserschaft wird es verstehen, ein Großteil aber als Tatsachenbericht aufnehmen und ohne sich selbst je eine eigene Meinung dazu zu bilden, diese persönliche Meinung des Autors übernehmen, schließlich stand es ja so in der "Zeitung"



Da der Spiegel aber keine Fachzeitschrift wie z.B. die Autobild ist, sondern viele verschiedene Themen behandelt, greift Dein Argument nicht. Allerdings gebe ich Dir recht, dass der Bericht als Kommentar gekennzeichnet sein sollte. Jedoch wird man wohl kaum einen Bericht finden, in dem der Autor nicht zumindest ein wenig subjektiv schreibt. Das kann wohl kaum jemand völlig verhindern.


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Da der Spiegel aber keine Fachzeitschrift wie z.B. die Autobild ist, sondern viele verschiedene Themen behandelt, greift Dein Argument nicht. Allerdings gebe ich Dir recht, dass der Bericht als Kommentar gekennzeichnet sein sollte. Jedoch wird man wohl kaum einen Bericht finden, in dem der Autor nicht zumindest ein wenig subjektiv schreibt. Das kann wohl kaum jemand völlig verhindern.



Ersetze Auto-Bild mit "Bild"...da wird die Überschneidung mit den Staatsopernbesuchern und den Operninteressierten dann größer sein als bei der Auto-Bild...aber immer noch verhältnismässig gering


----------



## Technocrat (22. März 2012)

Fittichklopfer schrieb:


> ich finde der beitrag passt zum spiegel, die rücken sich das immer so zurecht wie sie es gerne hätten.


Das ist beim Spiegel so, das war immer schon so, und ich fürchte, das wird so bleiben. Wie sagte Xaver Kroetz so schön? "Der Spiegel ist die Bild-Zeitung für Zahnärzte."


----------



## No_ones (22. März 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich bin einmal durch den LfR gehüpft und habe damit den Content clear. Normaler und Hardmode sind nur künstliche Streckungen, ich hab die LfR-Bosse down und damit alles gesehen.
> Da hast Du Deine Definition.


Der LfR ist einiges abgeschwächt und einfach nur durchrushen .. 


Man kann ihn allerdings auch zum Bosse kennenlernen benutzen und fungiert dadurch als eine art Guide wie vor dem früheren normalen Raid

Dadurch können vorallem Casuals als auch Twinks erfahrungen sammeln / eq sammeln um sich im richtigen raid mit den bossen rumzuschlagen  Es hat schon seine Gründe das man den Erfolg samt Titel erst im richtigen Raid bekommt.

Ich persöhnlich finde dies sehr gelungen und durch erstes ausprobieren im LfR habe ich alle bosse kennengelernt und schließlich nach langen rumgewipe im normal mode sogar bis zum hardmode mit meinem Main samt einigen Twinks durchgerungen  Diese "künstlichen Streckungen" sind nur wie die schwierigkeitsauswahl bei jedem offline game. Mit "ich hab Super Leicht durchgespielt" kann man schlecht angeben und wird auch ganz bestimmt nicht für voll genommen


----------



## rengaw6 (22. März 2012)

"fehlende Komplexität und Schwierigkeit"

Diesen Satz gegen Ende werde ich nicht so schnell vergessen.
Manch einem ist evtl das Spiel Downtide ein Begriff.
Dort ist eben das zu finden, aber seht selbst... 

"We’re still working on finding new investors, but this will take time" (traurig wie ich finde!)

Link HP Downtide


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. März 2012)

No_ones schrieb:


> Der LfR ist einiges abgeschwächt und einfach nur durchrushen ..



zum durchrushen ist ebenfalls der normalmode und für erfahrene spieler der heromode (zumindest im 10er) ebenso...

ich kann den artikel im spiegel (auch wenn dieser, wie oben schon erwähnt, nur eine erweiterte bildzeitung ist) unterstreichen. für einen spieler, der schon lange dabei ist und keine lust darauf hat, sich 27 twinks hoch zu ziehen, gibt es nicht wirklich was zu tun. auch mit einem sehr geringen zeitaufwand, ist es einem erfahrenen raid möglich, den heromode sehr schnell hinter sich zu bringen. der rufbalken diverser fraktionen, füllt sich automatisch und auch die neuen erfolge sind schnell erledigt. ein schon lange bestehender charakter, stößt also schon sehr bald an seine grenzen. 

demnach gibt es zwei möglichkeiten: twinken oder offline bleiben.... wenn an möglichkeit eins, kein interesse besteht, wird die wahl sehr eng.


----------



## justblue (22. März 2012)

Es gibt einen neuen Sport: WoW-Bashing. Betrieben wird er hauptsächlich von ehemaligen Spielern (oder von nach eigener Aussage in naher Zukunft sicher ehemaligen Spielern), die ein großes Problem haben: Nämlich dass weiterhin einige Millionen Menschen Spaß mit WoW haben, während sie selbst das nicht mehr tun. Mit einem Sendungsbewusstsein, das wahrlich eines wichtigeren Themas würdig wäre, versuchen sie mit aller Kraft, das Spiel madig zu machen. Dabei scheuen sie keine Kosten und Mühen, grasen Fan-Foren ab und verbreiten dort ihre gar nicht frohe Botschaft: "Seht her, auch ich war ein Fehlgeleiteter, doch die einzige Wahrheit ist: WoW ist Scheiße! Steinigt alle, die diese Wahrheit nicht verstehen wollen!"

Sie infiltrieren jeden Thread, um ihre Missgunst kundzutun. Kann man irgendwo Fragen zum neuen Addon stellen, dann fragen sie garantiert, warum so ein Aufheben um so einen Schwachsinn gemacht wird. Ihr Prinzip ist: Wenn ICH keine Freunde an diesem Spiel habe, dann dürfen auch andere keine Freude daran haben. Und wenn ich sie schon nicht überzeugen kann, dann störe ich sie, wo ihr nur kann. Für jeden Rückgang der Spielerzahl in WoW zünden sie eine Kerze an und veranstalten ein Freudenfest. "Hab ich es nicht immer schon gesagt?" ist dann der Tenor in den Foren, die sie immer noch besuchen, obwohl sie mit dem Spiel nichts mehr zu tun haben wollen. Wirklich glücklich werden sie jedoch erst dann sein, wenn Blizzard die Einstellung von WoW verkündet. Der Triumph wird riesig sein.

In diesem Sinne: Noch ein fröhliches WoW-Bashen. Ich werde mir die Freude am Spielen trotzdem nicht nehmen lassen. Meinen ersten Pandaren habe ich in der Beta schon drei Stunden gespielt. War natürlich alles Schwachsinn, aber ich hatte Spaß.


----------



## wolow (23. März 2012)

justblue schrieb:


> Ich werde mir die Freude am Spielen trotzdem nicht nehmen lassen. Meinen ersten Pandaren habe ich in der Beta schon drei Stunden gespielt. War natürlich alles Schwachsinn, aber ich hatte Spaß.



Dann hast Du im Gegensatz zu manch anderem hier den Sinn des Spiels verstanden. Spaß haben.   

Sollte im übrigen Sinn und Zweck jedweger Freizeitbeschäftigung sein. Man macht es solange es Spaß macht um selbigen zu haben und wenn dieses nicht mehr der Fall ist lässt man es. Entweder bis der Spaß wieder da ist oder eben ganz.


----------



## Hubautz (23. März 2012)

Ich verstehe euer Problem nicht. Wenn man den Artikel auf die Fakten reduziert, so stimmt doch das meiste davon. WoW ist einfacher, die verschiedenen Klassen gleichen sich immer mehr, die Communitiy geht den Bach hinunter, die Umgangsformen sind schlimmer als früher, man kann das ganze bis zu den ersten epics alleine durchziehen ohne sich mit jemand unterhalten zu müssen etc.

Das ist alles soweit erst mal richtig. Ob einem das gefällt oder nicht steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Insofern hätte das Ganze tatsächlich als Kommentar gekennzeichnet werden müssen.

Aber wie gesagt ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Da schreibt einer in einem fachfremden Magazin, dass ihm das Spiel nicht mehr gefällt. Und? Ich meine wen interessiert das denn? Es gibt zwei Sorten Leute die das lesen. Die einen spielen selbst und die anderen nicht. Letztere werden damit nichts anfangen können oder wollen und erstere werden sich selbst ein Bild von der Situation machen.

Und ganz nebenbei: Wenn mir das Spiel nicht mehr gefiele und ich mir meinen Frust von der Seele schreiben wollte, dann mache ich das doch lieber für ein Magazin das mir Geld dafür bezahlt als in irgendeinem anonymen Forum.


----------



## Eyora (23. März 2012)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich verstehe euer Problem nicht. Wenn man den Artikel auf die Fakten reduziert, so stimmt doch das meiste davon. WoW ist einfacher, die verschiedenen Klassen gleichen sich immer mehr, die Communitiy geht den Bach hinunter, die Umgangsformen sind schlimmer als früher, man kann das ganze bis zu den ersten epics alleine durchziehen ohne sich mit jemand unterhalten zu müssen etc.



Ich empfinde es jetzt um ehrlich zu sein schon als beleidigend, für die aktiv spielenden, wenn man behauptet, die Community geht den Bach runter.
Worauf soll das andeuten, das die früheren Spieler alles bessere Menschen waren als die jetzigen?
Das diejenigen die neu beginnen nur noch als nicht "Gesellschafts-verträglich" anzusehen sind?
Gab es zu beginn nur glückliche Menschen, mit hohem Diskussionsniveau, und niemanden der neidete?

Wenn man damit meint das zu wenig Interaktion zwischen den Spielern herrscht, dann sollte jeder sich selbst an die Nase fassen, den ein Gespräch kann jeder beginnen, auch in Instanzen. Das liegt an euch und nicht an der Community. Ich habe sehr viele interessante Gespräche und Diskussionen in Insatnzen, der Hauptstadt und in Questgebieten. Aber dazu muss man selbst den Mund aufmachen.

ICh als recht neuer Spieler fühle mich immer durch diese Aussage herabgestellt, und möchte doch bitten, solche Aussagen nicht leichtfertig anzugehen.

@No-Ones

Warum sollte man damit angeben wollen. Wenn ich mich anstrenge schaffe ich es mich irgendwann für den Dungeon-Finder anmelden zu können, bevor MOP kommt.
Damit will ich nicht angeben oder jemanden beeindrucken, sondern das Ende der Geschichte erleben. Ich spiele Offline Spiele auch immer auch der leichtesten Stufe, warum sollte ich zeit damit verschwenden zu sterben? Ich möchte nur die Geschichte erleben, den unterschied zum Fernsehen sehe ich in der Interaktion die mir Freude bereitet, aber es dient nur der Ablenkung, so meine Sicht.

P.S.: Ich finde die Community hier auf Buffed sehr gut, und es macht mir Spaß mit euch zu diskutieren.


----------



## Cemesis (23. März 2012)

Ich stimme mit dem was auf Spiegel steht zu 100% mit ein!

Besonders den Teil mit den DungeonFinder und das Resultat daraus!

Da ja jeder seine Meinung hier kundgeben darf, mache ich das auch 

Mfg


----------



## Hubautz (23. März 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> ICh als recht neuer Spieler fühle mich immer durch diese Aussage herabgestellt, und möchte doch bitten, solche Aussagen nicht leichtfertig anzugehen.
> 
> P.S.: Ich finde die Community hier auf Buffed sehr gut, und es macht mir Spaß mit euch zu diskutieren.



Ok, das war von mir aus etwas verallgemeinert und ich bitte alle um Entschuldigung, die es nicht betrifft. Nichtsdestoweniger ist diese Aussage nicht leichtfertig getroffen worden. Ich persönlich empfinde den Umgangston – auch resultierend aus der Anonymität des Dungeon- bzw. Raidfinders – als wesentlich unangenehmer als früher. Ebenso hat die Häufigkeit von Beleidigungen von Mitspielern (und deren naher Verwandtschaft, vornehmlich ihrer Mütter) in meinem subjektiven Empfinden in den letzten Jahren erheblich zugenommen.

Aber das ist ein Thema, das an anderer Stelle bereits hinreichend diskutiert wurde.


----------



## Fremder123 (23. März 2012)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich verstehe euer Problem nicht. Wenn man den Artikel auf die Fakten reduziert, so stimmt doch das meiste davon.


O doch, Du verstehst "unser" Problem voll und ganz. Du sprichst es sogar an. Es gibt nämlich kein "auf die Fakten reduzieren". Wie heißt es doch immer so schön: der Ton macht die Musik und genau das sorgt hier für Irritationen. Würde sich der Autor auf - eben - Fakten beschränken wäre (vermutlich) gar kein 6-Seiten-Thread entstanden. Leider kommt der "Journalist" jedoch nicht umhin, seine persönliche Sicht als das Maß der Dinge hinzustellen. Er schreibt nicht "nach meinem Empfinden" oder "in meinen Augen", sondern "Dies und jenes ist so". Punkt. Und diffamiert damit mal eben große Teile der Spielerschaft und das Spiel selbst, rein mit seinen eigenen Empfindungen und Ansichten. Das kann man in einer Kolumne machen. In einem Meinungs-Artikel, der auch deutlich als solcher erkennbar ist. Ich empfehle dazu die Kolumnen von Henryk M. Broder, der vormacht wie man gekonnt und scharfzüngig die Dinge dieser Welt aufs Korn nimmt. Aber nicht in einem Beitrag, der als journalistisch seriös weil meinungstechnisch unabhängig für voll genommen werden will. Oder will er das vielleicht gar nicht? Will er nur mal seinen Frust von der Seele schreiben, in einem Medium was mehr/ andere Leser erreicht als jene, die sich mit diesem Spiel am besten auskennen? Falls ja, wäre das umso bedenklicher.

Auch wenn viele unserer Möchtegern-Roxxors immer spöttisch darauf schauen, so verweise ich an dieser Stelle mal auf die aktuelle MMORE. Da ist ebenfalls ein Artikel enthalten, welcher sich mit der Frage "Was läuft in Cataclysm schief?" beschäftigt. Aber dieser Artikel ist das genaue Gegenteil der reinen Meinungsmache unseres Möchtegern-Weltuntergangspropheten. Er ist - in meinen Augen  - sachlich formuliert und argumentiert, enthält Analysen, Statistiken, Umfrageergebnisse sowie auch Vergleiche zu den anderen Addons und geht nüchtern und wertfrei auf all das ein. Unterhaltsam zu lesen und informativ. Wie ich finde ein Musterbeispiel an neutraler WoW-Berichterstattung, wo an den richtigen Stellen die persönlichen Sichtweisen der Autoren mit einfließen. Alles in allem weitaus gehaltvoller als das rein subjektive Mimimi (jetzt konnte ich mir dieses Unwort doch mal nicht verkneifen) des geknickten Feierabendpoeten.

Im Grunde ist auch die Überschrift dieses Threads falsch gewählt. Denn es meckert nicht "der Spiegel", sondern lediglich eine enttäuschte, einsame Zockerseele die ein Computerspiel wichtiger zu nehmen scheint als gut für das eigene Wohlbefinden sein kann.

Edit: Jetzt sorge ich doch glatt selbst bereits für Seite 7... Ironie des Schicksals.^^


----------



## Akium (23. März 2012)

Technocrat schrieb:


> "Der Spiegel ist die Bild-Zeitung für Zahnärzte."



Jup. Grade gutverdienende Zahnärzte stehen bestimmt auf ein weit links der Mitte angesiedeltes Blatt, welches die Umverteilung ganz oben auf seine Fahnen schreibt.  


Bild-Niveau zeigt sich eher in diversen WoW-Fachforen, wo die Com den Mann als "enttäuschen Suchti", WoW-Basher, oder Whiner tituliert. 

Im Grunde gleiten die Leute überall gnadenlos ab, und auch das ist eindeutig ein Beleg dafür, dass weite Teile der Com einen Eindruck hinterlassen, dass hier der Anteil an Proleten besonders hoch zu sein scheint. 

Der Mann ist nicht anderes als jemand, der beschreibt, dass der Wandel eines Produktes konträr zu seinem persönlichem Geschmack abläuft und er artikuliert dies relativ sachlich. 

Was schlägt ihm aus der Com entgegen. Unsachlicher Gossen-slang. Und genau dieser Slang gibt dem Mann Recht.


----------



## Heydu (23. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinungen und Eindrücke als "Situationsbeschreibung" zu bezeichnen
> 
> um die 10.000.000 Spieler spielen das Spiel...die sind natürlich alle so enttäuscht, darum zahlen sie auch weiterhin für etwas, das ihnen nicht gefällt




Bedenke: während WoW in Süd Amerika, China UND Italien gleichzeitig expandiert (Kamen ca 2.5 Mio spieler DAZU), gehen die Zahlen TROTZDEM zurück. Und zwar bis jetzt 1.8 Mio.
Was heisst das? Theoretisch hätte WoW jetzt 14.3 Mio spieler gehabt. Ist es aber nicht so. Die sind jetzt also bei ca 10 Mio.

Das entspricht einen Verlust TROTZ Expansion von 33.333333334%. 1/3...das spricht für sich...


----------



## Eyora (23. März 2012)

Heydu schrieb:


> Bedenke: während WoW in Süd Amerika, China UND Italien gleichzeitig expandiert (Kamen ca 2.5 Mio spieler DAZU), gehen die Zahlen TROTZDEM zurück. Und zwar bis jetzt 1.8 Mio.
> Was heisst das? Theoretisch hätte WoW jetzt 14.3 Mio spieler gehabt. Ist es aber nicht so. Die sind jetzt also bei ca 10 Mio.
> 
> Das entspricht einen Verlust TROTZ Expansion von 33.333333334%. 1/3...das spricht für sich...



Bist du dir sicher das keiner der neuen Account vorher nicht in einer anderen Sprache gespielt hat?
Du hast da eine ganz schöne Milchmädchen Rechnung aufgemacht.
Woher bekommst du die genauen Informationen wo wie vieler wo spielen? Wusste gar nicht das Blizzard das so genau aufschlüsselt.
Eine Fluktuation ist immer vorhanden, und sicherlich haben in letzter Zeit einige Gewechselt oder aufgehört. Aber in wieweit beeinflusst das denn nun unseren Spiel-Spaß?
Ich verstehe das ganze Argument der Spielerzahlen nicht. Ich spiele mit schätzungsweise 50 Personen WoW, und die spielen noch alle. Ich habe zuvor SW:Galaxies gespielt. Es gab nur die Server in Amerika, und ich glaube auf meinem waren rund 1000 wirklich aktive Spieler, und Spaß hatten wir. Da sich das Spiel nicht mehr finanzierte, durch die Lizenz und das neue SW als Konkurrent, haben sie abgeschaltet. Aber zuvor lief es noch gewinnbringend. Also warum sollte man sich bei WoW einen Kopf machen?

Weil rein theoretisch 5 Millionen mehr spielen könnten, die ich niemals treffe? Es könnten übrigens noch weit mehr Leute theoretisch spielen.
Ist die Qualität von Wow schlechter, wenn die Zahlen sinken? Dann müsste sie ja immer mit neuen Addons steigen.
Es ist ein natürliches hoch und ab, aber darüber kann man genauso gut diskutieren wie über die physikalischen Flugeigenschaften von Bienen.


----------



## wolow (23. März 2012)

Heydu schrieb:


> Das entspricht einen Verlust TROTZ Expansion von 33.333333334%. 1/3...das spricht für sich...



Ich find es immer wieder richtig süüüüß wenn sich Leute den Kopf für die Finanzabteilung von Blizz zerbrechen und alles perfekt erfassen. Sie haben die Zahlen, die Fakten und das KnowHow. 
Ich muss echt gestehen das ich diese Leute echt beneide. Ich mein, wenn man sie endlich in die Klapse gebracht hat sind sie auf Staatskosten optimal versorgt. Kein Praxisgebühr usw., nix. All inclusive sozusagen!


BTW: Wenn WOW mal weniger als 100.000 Spieler hat und die Server abgeschaltet werden ist WOW tot. Nicht ehr und nicht später! OK?


----------



## KillerBee666 (24. März 2012)

Thjodrerir schrieb:


> Klicky
> Meinung?



Zitat aus dem beitrag:
"Auch meine Mitgliedschaft ist im vergangenen Monat ausgelaufen. Für immer."


Also heult nun ein Enttäuschtes WoWKiddie was das ende sieht eben auf Spiegel rum weil es dort Scheinbar mitarbeiter ist.. wayne?

Vorallem beschwert er sich auch über sachen wie "gegrüßst wird nichtmehr nurnoch gejammert, und fairplay wird nichtmehr getrieben" was alles nun wirklich Spielergemachte probleme sind...


----------



## Zorgonn (25. März 2012)

Dieser Artikel im Spiegel beschreibt was viele Leute schreiben und denken. Ob es nun richtig ist oder falsch ist ein anderer Schuh. Natürlich werden die Abo Zahlen gerade nicht einen Höhenflug hinlegen, die derzeitige Erweiterung ist schon relativ alt, es gibt seit Monaten keinen neuen Content und Star Wars ist auf dem Markt (doch kein WoW Killer hmmm).

Aber es gibt immer noch, trotz allem 10 Mio Spieler. Und für alle die gehen, kommen ständig wieder neue und Rückkehrer. Ich selbst lege hin und wieder mal Pausen ein kündige das Abo oder Spiele mal nur ein paar Wochen mit einer Gamecard. Ja und? Wenn WoW noch genau so wäre wie in Vanilla Zeiten, dann wäre es wohl tot. Aber dass will keiner wahr haben, es berufen sich deshalb auch gefühlt 9 Mio Spieler auf "geile Raids in Naxx 40" obwohl nicht mal 60.000 am Trash vorbeigekommen sind...naja. 

Das Spiel ist wie es ist, es verändert sich, passt sich an und so ist es auch mit der Community. Die Leute werden älter, haben andere Interessen und spielen entweder andere Spiele oder halt nix mehr. Das ist kein Beinbruch. Neue die hinzu kommen, haben eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung die es zu beliefern gilt. Alles noch im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Fredericus (25. März 2012)

Moin Gemeinde,

Also, die Vorgänge um SWTOR und frühere Konkurrenz-MMO´s belegen definitiv, WoW liegt in der Spielergunst immer noch weit vorn. Ja, es hat sich verändert, für "alte Hasen" nicht unbedingt zum besseren. Aber genauso sieht es doch mit den Spielern aus. Wer will sich denn heute noch Mühe machen im RL? Alle wollen alles, gleich hier, jetzt und sofort. Egal, mit welchen Mitteln.  Darauf reagiert Blizzard/Activision doch nur. Über den Umgang, respektive den Verfall der Sitten,  will ich gar nicht erst reden.
Und ihr laßt mir zu sehr den kaufmännischen Aspekt außer Acht. 

Stichwort Diablo 3. Kaufmännisch ist das ein Totalschaden. Zugunsten WoW auf Veröffentlichung verzichtet, jetzt ohne Anbindung an WoW Account schlicht nicht mehr verkaufbar. Das soll mit Titan nicht mehr passieren. Ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht, dass Aktionäre ihr Geld geben, damit irgendwelche IIdealisten herumexperimentieren? Kauft euch eine Aktie von Activision, damit ihr wenigstens Zugang zu den wirklich wichtigen Informationen habt. Hört auf, Blizzard  immer noch als eine enthusiastische und idealistische Spieleschmiede zu sehen.

Ich selbst bedauere die Entwicklung außerordentlich. Bosse verändern nur noch ihr Leben und den ausgeteilten Schaden. Umgebungen sind nur noch einfallslos gestaltet, oder sie werden gleich ganz aus alten Instanzen übernommen. Die "Stunde des Zwielichts" 5er sind ein Hohn. Aber das sind eben die Folgen von oben genannten Veränderungen in der Masse der Menschen.

Dennoch werde ich WoW weiter spielen. Einmal, weil es mir immer noch am besten gefällt, zum anderen, weil eben niemand sonst diese Infrastruktur und Internationalität an Spielern/Spielmöglichkeiten bietet. 

Und weil ich immer noche hoffe, dass Blizzard einsichtig wird! (Bin eben doch ein unverbesserlicher Optimist xD)

Schönen Sonntag allen


----------



## Liljana (25. März 2012)

Kommt denn niemanden in den Sinn das WoW seit Classic im Kern das selbe Spiel ist, trotz neuen Instanzen Levelgebieten, Klassen, Rassen etc.?
Vielen ist vielleicht nicht bewusst das WoW gar nicht so viel schlechter geworden ist sondern einfach der Reiz am Spiel nach all den Jahren Equip farmen verloren gegeangen ist. Dann werden halt Gründe gesucht, warum man plötzlich nur noch wenig Spaß an dem Spiel hat. Aber das es einfach natürlich ist nach längerer Zeit "ein und den selben" die Lust zu verlieren, daran denkt niemand.
Man kann es auch an dem Phänomen erkennen, das früher angeblich alles besser war. Das fing schon bei BC an. Classic top, BC flop. Dann kam wotlk und plötzlich war BC super toll.

Es allen Recht zu machen ist sowieso eine Kunst die niemand kann, nicht ein mal Blizzard. Bei so einer großen Spielergemeinde die WoW besitzt ist die Fraktion die an dem Spiel etwas auszusetzen hat, proportional, enorm groß und enorm laut. Sieht man ja in den Foren. Es kommt sogar vor das ein vermeintlich seriöses Format wie der Spiegel kritisiert. Trotzdem denke ich, das die Spielerschafft mit negativer Haltung weitaus geringer ist als die, die schweigend geniest.


----------



## Benafflock (25. März 2012)

Naja, nach dem satz "Auch meine Mitgliedschaft ist im vergangenen Monat ausgelaufen. Für immer." dachte ich nur noch!

Kleines kind ...
Ihm wirds langweilig, weil seine gilde oder er einfach nicht reist, und die vielfalt von wow nicht erkennt und schreibt dann so ein frust beitrag!

Ein weiteres amutszeugnis für den spiegel, toll wenn jeder reporter sein geisten müll abdrucken darf :/

Desweiteren sollte man bedenken das manche spieler, so wie auch ich, mehrer accounts hatt/hatte und diese vllt storniert weils irgendwann zu nervig wird immer 2-3 chars auf 2-5 accounts auf dem aktuellen itemgear zu halten!


----------



## Dracocephalus (25. März 2012)

Ach, das ist wirklich ziemlicher Kindergarten. Ich kann das beurteilen, ich habe drei Kinder ;-)

Jedem seine Meinung, sag ich immer. Wenn der/die gute Denis Krick (oder doch Denis Krah, wie in der Mailadresse?) WoW nicht mehr mag, ist das sein/ihr gutes Recht. Das Spiel ist riesig, die Spielerzahlen sind gewaltig, man kann verdammt viele verschiedene Dinge tun. Kann ja sein, dass genau die Dinge, die Denis gefallen, sich so sehr geändert haben, dass sie Denis nicht mehr gefallen. 

Wo Denis den Fehler gemacht hat: Sehr wahrscheinlich sind da die anderen 10 Mio Spieler anderer Meinung, sonst würden sie nicht mehr spielen. Ah, OK, Spiegel....ich vergaß....OK, die paar Millionen Spieler, die NICHT völlig süchtig und auf Droge sind und daher nicht aufhören können...die würden dann sicherlich auch aufhören.

Ich hab auch an WoW zu meckern. JEDER Spieler wird etwas haben, was ihm nicht gefällt, was er besser machen würde. Ich z.B. würde das Spiel gerne eher in die Breite entwickelt sehen, als in die Länge. Also lieber das ausbauen und verbessern, was man schon hat, als Addon auf Addon zu klatschen und damit immer mehr Baustellen zu schaffen. Aber offensichtlich gibt es noch genug Möglichkeiten, die unangenehmen Dinge zu ignorieren, zu umgehen oder zu ertragen, damit diese Millionen von Spielern dennoch immer noch spielen.

Es werden weniger werden, keine Frage. Als WoW auf den Markt kam, gab es eine Hand voll Konkurrenten, die gnadenlos unterlegen waren. Seitdem hat sich viel getan. Die Spieler von damals haben inzwischen andere Interessen, weniger Zeit, spielen andere Spiele. Man muss sich den Markt teilen mit anderen Genres, deren Spielergemeinde sich mit der eigenen überschneiden. Die Zahl der "WoW-Killer" war immer schon groß. Einige von diesen kennt man heute nicht mal mehr oder sie sind zum Nischenprodukt geworden (was nicht schlecht sein muss). Wenn ein anderes MMORPG mehr Spieler hat als WoW, dann...ist das eigentlich auch nicht schlimm. Ich mache mir erst Sorgen, wenn es so wenige werden, dass sie die Server abstellen wollen.

Bis dahin werden viele kommen und gehen. Und sie werden das aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen tun. Hätte man WoW direkt in Abstimmung mit Denis entwickelt, hätte es irgendwo sicherlich einen anderen spielenden Redakteur gegeben, der die von Denis heißgeliebten Tugenden des Spiels als den Vorhof der Hölle gegeißelt und mit den gleichen Worten geschlossen hätte: WoW blöd, ich bin weg.

Solche Menschen befinden sich eben an den flachen Enden der Spieler-Gausskurve. Denen in der Mitte geht es gut. Und solange das so ist, werden sie spielen. Und wenn nicht, werden sie aufhören. Das Wasser fließt weiterhin den Rhein hinab, die Sonne geht immer noch auf und das Leben geht weiter. Einzelschicksale machen da keinen Unterschied.

Ich spiel jetzt WoW. Mir machts Spaß. 

D.


----------



## Fremder123 (26. März 2012)

Hab das Wochenende kaum gespielt. Konnt mich nicht motivieren und hab lieber TV/ Video geschaut wenn die Kinder im Bett waren. Trotzdem hat keiner einen Thread davon hier oder in irgend einem anderen Medium lesen müssen. Ich hab einfach so den PC ausgelassen. Einfach so. Ging. Wirklich. Gut sogar.

Aber Generation Facebook kann das irgendwie nicht mehr. Da muss jede Gefühlsregung (so man denn zu sowas noch imstande ist) der Welt mitgeteilt werden. "Ich war grad kacken und es war heut ein leichter Grünstich bei, hab wohl was schlechtes gegessen", "Meine Pickel sind heut ein wenig eitriger als gestern" oder "Alter, hab heut Nacht in meiner Kotze geschlafen, waren wohl doch ein paar Bacardi zuviel", sowas wird nicht mehr still und heimlich gehandhabt, das muss heutzutage einfach jeder wissen. Ebenso wie den Gemütszustand in WoW. Einfach nur ausmachen/ deinstallieren/ anderes Spiel spielen ist nicht mehr, es hat gefälligst die Community den Unbill desjenigen zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, ob sie das will oder nicht.

Ich weiß nicht, mit über 30 fällt mir da nur Danny Glover aus Lethal Weapon ein: "Ich glaub ich bin zu alt für diesen Scheiß".


----------



## Makamos (26. März 2012)

Nuja das was der Spiegel redakteur da geschrieben hat geht gar nicht weil das ne ziemlich oberflächliche meinung ist und das numal geschmackssache ist.Mein abo läuft zwar auch am 7.4 aus und wird nicht erneuert weil ich nach 6 1/2 jahren mal abwechslung brauchte und werde definitiv auch wieder anfangen


----------



## Eyora (26. März 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hab das Wochenende kaum gespielt. Konnt mich nicht motivieren und hab lieber TV/ Video geschaut wenn die Kinder im Bett waren. Trotzdem hat keiner einen Thread davon hier oder in irgend einem anderen Medium lesen müssen. Ich hab einfach so den PC ausgelassen. Einfach so. Ging. Wirklich. Gut sogar.
> 
> Aber Generation Facebook kann das irgendwie nicht mehr. Da muss jede Gefühlsregung (so man denn zu sowas noch imstande ist) der Welt mitgeteilt werden. "Ich war grad kacken und es war heut ein leichter Grünstich bei, hab wohl was schlechtes gegessen", "Meine Pickel sind heut ein wenig eitriger als gestern" oder "Alter, hab heut Nacht in meiner Kotze geschlafen, waren wohl doch ein paar Bacardi zuviel", sowas wird nicht mehr still und heimlich gehandhabt, das muss heutzutage einfach jeder wissen. Ebenso wie den Gemütszustand in WoW. Einfach nur ausmachen/ deinstallieren/ anderes Spiel spielen ist nicht mehr, es hat gefälligst die Community den Unbill desjenigen zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, ob sie das will oder nicht.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, mit über 30 fällt mir da nur Danny Glover aus Lethal Weapon ein: "Ich glaub ich bin zu alt für diesen Scheiß".



Lol, es ging scheinbar nicht, denn jetzt hast du es ja doch gepostet. 

Sry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Doofkatze (26. März 2012)

Zorgonn schrieb:


> es gibt seit Monaten keinen neuen Content



Was ist das denn für eine Erwartungshaltung? Spätestens nach 4 Wochen einen neuen Schlachtzug?

Ich finde, das man sich derzeit eigentlich nur schwer beschweren kann.

Wir haben vor einem Monat mit DS angefangen (eigentlich nur, um Furcht und Rache zu holen) und stehen derzeit bei 5/8 nhc und haben gerade mal 5 Versuche auf dem Schiff hinter uns, bei dem wir bisher noch relativ sauber im ersten Teil davon sterben.

Für die ersten Spieler fängt nun schon die MoP-Beta an, es ist also Land in Sicht. Auf unserem Server hat die erste Gilde letzte Woche DS hc geknackt ...

Wir haben bisher genau EINEN Königinnengranat bekommen. Alle zusammen wohl gemerkt. Mein Hexer und Main hat den nhc-Mode nichtmal von innen gesehen bisher ... und du wartest "seit Monaten" (wir sind im 4. Monat) auf neuen Content?


----------



## Fremder123 (26. März 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Lol, es ging scheinbar nicht, denn jetzt hast du es ja doch gepostet.
> 
> Sry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


Ja, hab ich. Mit Absicht, um diesen Zustand zu verdeutlichen. Ich hätte natürlich auch noch anfügen können, dass Mitte Mai voraussichtlich WoW-Pause sein wird, da D3 dann anstehen wird. Aber da das meinen Mitteilungszwang in persönlicher Hinsicht weit übersteigt, hoffte ich einfach es wird auch so klar was gemeint ist.



Doofkatze schrieb:


> (wir sind im 4. Monat)


Na Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Was wird es denn?


----------



## refload (26. März 2012)

Hmm, ich hatte mir den Artikel schon mal durch gelesen, da ein Freund im TS den Link gepostet hat. Teile davon kann man sicherlich nachvollziehen aber dennoch spiele ich immer noch gerne. Ja, was soll man groß dazu sagen..... Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, dass Diablo 3 bald kommt. Ein bisschen Abwechslung kann nicht schaden!


----------



## Fremder123 (26. März 2012)

refload schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, dass Diablo 3 bald kommt. Ein bisschen Abwechslung kann nicht schaden!


15. Mai


----------

